# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ծեծն ընտանիքում

## Գալաթեա

Ամուսնուս մայրը որքան ժամանակ է արդեն ՀԿ ունի, որը զբաղվում է ընտանիքում բռնության ենթարկված կանանց աջակցմամբ, հնարավոր բոլոր ձևերով:
Իր գործունեությանը հետևելով ծանոթ եմ բազմաթիվ դեպքերի, երբ ընտանիքում կինը դաժանորեն ծեծվել է, հաճախ՝ երեխաների աչքի առաջ:

Միշտ փորձել եմ հասկանալ՝ ինչը պետք է ստիպի տղամարդուն, տվյալ դեպքում հայ տղամարդուն, ծեծել իր կնոջը, իր երեխաների մորը: 
Ի՞նչ է դա իրեն տալիս, գերազանցության զգացողությո՞ւն, սեռական բավարարվածությո՞ւն, ա՞յլ:

Եթե մտածել եք այս մասին, կիսվեք ձեր կարծիքներով:
Եթե չեք մտածել՝ սկսեք:

----------

boooooooom (24.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Էլի էս Լիլն եկավ՝ ինֆարկտի բուն թեմաներով։

Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքիր ա օրենքով պաշտպանվելը, քան ինչու-ն։

Ալֆ, եթե կարդաս, պատասխանի խնդրում եմ․
Եթե ամուսինը կնոջը ծեծում է ՝ սիստեմատիկ կամ ոչ, կինը ի՞նչ միջոցների կարող ա դիմել՝ բաժանվելուց զատ։ Եթե ինքնապաշտպանվելու նպատակով տա ամուսնու գլուխը կոտրի, բառիս բուն իմաստով, ի՞նչ պատժի կենթարկվի։

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014)

----------


## ivy

Զայրույթի արտահայտման  ու լիցքաթափման միջոց է։ Ի դեպ, զայրույթի պատճառն անպայման չի, որ կինը լինի, բայց այ լիցքաթափման համար «բոքսի տանձը» հենց ինքը կարող է դառնալ։
Անհաջողակ, կյանքում չկայացած կամ առնվազն իրենց կյանքից դժգոհ ու լիքը պրոբլեմներով մարդիկ են էդ ծեծողները, որ ոչ մի ձև ու միջոց չունեն իրենց կենսական խնդիրները լուծելու։ Ու առաջին հերթին հենց իրենց է պետք օգնություն ցուցաբերել։ 
Նաև իհարկե ընդհանուր մշակույթից էլ է գալիս, վարքի ընդունելի ձևերից, դաստիարակությունից, տղամարդու ու կնոջ դերերի մասին պատկերացումներից։ Էդ էլ արդեն ավելի լայն ու գլոբալ թեմա է։

----------

boooooooom (24.09.2014), GriFFin (24.09.2014), Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), Մինա (24.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Ուլուանա (24.09.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էն որ տղերքը սաղ կյանքը տենց են դաստիարակվում, տեսնում ենք, արդյունքն էլ կանխատեսելի ա, բայց իմ համար անհասկանալի ա էս դարում կանանց լռելն ու համակերպվելը։

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2014), Jarre (28.09.2014), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էլի էս Լիլն եկավ՝ ինֆարկտի բուն թեմաներով։
> 
> Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքիր ա օրենքով պաշտպանվելը, քան ինչու-ն։
> 
> Ալֆ, եթե կարդաս, պատասխանի խնդրում եմ․
> Եթե ամուսինը կնոջը ծեծում է ՝ սիստեմատիկ կամ ոչ, կինը ի՞նչ միջոցների կարող ա դիմել՝ բաժանվելուց զատ։ Եթե ինքնապաշտպանվելու նպատակով տա ամուսնու գլուխը կոտրի, բառիս բուն իմաստով, ի՞նչ պատժի կենթարկվի։


Դայ, զուտ օրենքի առումով երևի ամենահատկանշականը Մարիան Գևորգյանի դեպքն ա: Էն աղմուկ հանածը, որ տարել էին Ռուսաստան էդ աղջկան ու էնտեղ կիսուրն ու ամուսինը նենց բաներ էին գլխին բերել, որ Երկրորդի ժամանակ էսէսականները կնախանձեին:

Էդ աղջիկը փախավ ստեղ, դատի տվեց, նրանք ում ոնց կարային առան, բայց դատապարտվեցին: Հետո՝ համաներման տակ ընկան ու դուրս եկան երկուսն էլ:
Հիմա Մարիամն այլ կերպ ա փորձում արդարության հասած լինի:





> *«Մարմինս վառել են, լեզուս վառել են, քիթս կոտրել, պատառաքաղով ձեռքերս ծակծկել են»… ընտանիքում դաժան բռնությունների ենթարկված Մարիամ Գեւորգյանի մասին գրել էինք դեռեւս 2012 թվականին: Այդ ժամանակ Մարիամը պայքարում էր, որ իրեն բռնությունների ենթարկած ամուսինն ու սկեսուրը պատժվեն օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ:*
> 
> Մարիամի սկեսուրը` Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը, մեղավոր է ճանաչվել խոշտանգման եւ դիտավորությամբ առողջությանը վնաս հասցնելու մեջ, իսկ ամուսինը` Դավիթ Սիրոյանը, դատապարտվել է ծեծի համար, սակայն երկուսն էլ համաներմամբ ազատ են արձակվել:
> 
> Մարիամի մարմնի վրա առկա սպիներն ու այրվածքները երիտասարդ կնոջը թույլ չեն տալիս մոռանալ իր հետ կատարված վայրագությունները: Նա ցանկանում է ազատվել այդ հետքերից եւ վիրահատական ծախսերը հոգալու համար դիմել է դատարան` նախկին ամուսնուց եւ սկեսուրից պահանջելով փոխհատուցել իր առողջությանը հասցված վնասը:
> 
> Հասցված վնասի չափը որոշելու համար Արարատ և Վայոց Ձոր մարզերի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանը նշանակել էր փորձաքննություն` փորձագետին առաջադրելով հետեւյալ հարցերը. արդյոք հնարավոր է Մարիամ Գեւորգյանի մարմնից բժշկական միջամտությամբ վերացնել հանցագործության արդյունքում ստացված վերքերի հետքերը: Եւ եթե այո, ապա որքան դա կարժենա:
> 
> «Մյուս կողմը հավանաբար համաձայնության է եկել փորձագետի հետ, քանի որ վերջինս այնպիսի եզրակացություն է տվել, թե իբր հնարավոր չէ բժշկական միջամտությամբ վերացնել Մարիամի մարմնի վրա առկա հետքերը: Այնինչ մենք դիմել ենք մի շարք բուժհաստատությունների եւ նրանք տեղեկանք են տվել այն մասին, որ մարմնի վրայի սպիները կարելի է վերացնել եւ նույնիսկ նշել են, թե կոնկրետ ինչ եղանակով»,- «WomenNet.am»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Մարիամ Գեւորգյանի շահերը ներկայացնող փաստաբան Տիգրան Մուրադյանը:
> ...


Աղբյուր

----------

Աթեիստ (23.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Էն որ տղերքը սաղ կյանքը տենց են դաստիարակվում, տեսնում ենք, արդյունքն էլ կանխատեսելի ա, բայց իմ համար անհասկանալի ա էս դարում կանանց լռելն ու համակերպվելը։


Արտ, հաճախ ուղղակի ապրելու ուրիշ միջոց  չունեն, քան ամուսնու հույսին լինելը։ Հատկապես որ հետն էլ երեխեք ման, ուղղակի չգիտեն ուր գնան, ինչ անեն։ Լրիվ կախման մեջ կարող են լինել. ոչ փող, ոչ աշխատանք, ոչ ուրիշ տուն-տեղ, ապրուստ։ 
Հետն էլ վախի ֆակտորը կա, որ եթե ձայն հանեն, ամուսինը լրիվ կտա կսպանի։

----------

Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), Ձայնալար (24.09.2014)

----------


## Արէա

Մենք շատ ենք կտրված հասարակության մյուս շերտերից, ու մի պահ մեզ թվում ա թե էլ իրանք չկան, ու քանի որ մեր ապրած կյանքը հիմնականում ավելի շատ մարդուն ա բնորոշ, քան անասունին, անհնարին ենք համարում որ ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ տենց չի։ 

Ո՞նց կարա մարդը խփի կնոջը. մի հաղորդում կա, աշխարհի ամենաստոր ու տականք մարդիկ են էդ հաղորդման հեղինակներն ու մասնակիցները, կիսաբաց լուսամուտները ա կոչվում, վաղը մի քանի րոպեով փորձեք նայել, չնայած երկար չեք էլ դիմանա, էդ ծեծող, ծեծվող, քրֆող, թքող, փսխող ժողովուրդն են։

----------

GriFFin (24.09.2014), Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), Smokie (24.09.2014), Աթեիստ (23.09.2014), Ձայնալար (24.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014), Ուլուանա (24.09.2014)

----------


## Գոգարիկ

Ես միշտ մտածել եմ, որ եթե տղամարդը կնոջը ծեծում է, գտնվում է ոչ սթափ վիճակում/դե սա ֆիլմերից եմ ենթադրում, քանի որ երբ հազվադեպ հեռուստացույց եմ դիտում այդ տեսակ դրվագներ լինում են/, իսկ եթե տղամարդը ուղղակի ծեծում է, առնվազն հոգեկան շեղումներ ունի, եթե իհարկե կինը չի հասցնում դրան:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ես միշտ մտածել եմ, որ եթե տղամարդը կնոջը ծեծում է, գտնվում է ոչ սթափ վիճակում/դե սա ֆիլմերից եմ ենթադրում, քանի որ երբ հազվադեպ հեռուստացույց եմ դիտում այդ տեսակ դրվագներ լինում են/, իսկ եթե տղամարդը ուղղակի ծեծում է, առնվազն հոգեկան շեղումներ ունի, եթե իհարկե կինը չի հասցնում դրան:


Մի ասեք էլի էդ հասցնել բառը, ինչ ա նշանակում եթե կինը չի հասցնում դրան: Ոչ մի դեպքում ծեծելը արդարացում չունի:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2014), Cassiopeia (23.09.2014), delicate (10.06.2015), Enna Adoly (23.09.2014), GriFFin (24.09.2014), Jarre (28.09.2014), Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014), Smokie (24.09.2014), Ձայնալար (24.09.2014), մարդագայլուկ (23.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Ուլուանա (24.09.2014), Տրիբուն (25.09.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Նորմալ ա, կնիկը պտի իրա միջավայրում ըլի` կուխնի, ծեծը պտի ռեժիմով ըլի` ամեն իրիկուն:
Իրիկունները չփխում քնացնում ես, համ ինքն ա ծեծ ուտելուց հետո կարգին հանգստացած քուն մտնում համ` դու:
Կարելի ա ասենք ռազնօօբռազյա մտցնել, ծեծի տարատեսակներ մտածել, օրինակ` ծեծ դուշի տակ, ծեծ հարդուկով` պարտադիր փչացած. աշխատողն ափսոս ա, ծեծ տապչկով, էս դեպքում` քստիկ,չստիկ կամ քստի*գ*, չստի*գ*: Կարելի ա տփել քացով, կոնկրետ պոչկեքին կամ քթին, համ կգեշանա էլ վրեն նայող չի լինի, որ քիթը ջարդվի, համ էլ պոչկեէից բռակ կդառնա, էլի վրեն նայող չի լինի: Մնացածը` հարգելի ընթերցող, թողնում եմ քո երևակայությանը  :LOL: 
Ու ստեղ ամենակարևորն ինչ ա` բյոտ զնաչիտ լյուբիտ, ասել է թե, որ տփում ա, ուրեմ  սիրում ա  :Smile: 

Բայց հլա լուրջ, ինչի հենց մենակ կնոջը, երեխեքին էլ պակաս չեն ծեծում:
Էնորը փողոցում մի երկոտանի կով նենց խփեց երեխու գլխին, իմ աչքերից կայծեր թռան, չդիմացա ինչ ասես ասեցի, ինձ ասում ա իմ երեխեն ա ինչ կուզեմ կանեմ: Ասի քո հերն ու մերն էլ են քեզ սենց արել վախտին, որ վերնատունդ դատարկվել ա էնքան են բամփել գլխիդ, երեխու ձեռից քաշելով տարավ ֆնչացնեոլով, ահավոր ա, գոնե երեխեքին շաբաթը մեկ տփեն այ մարդ  :Dntknw:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.09.2014), delicate (10.06.2015), Enna Adoly (23.09.2014), laro (24.09.2014), Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), Smokie (24.09.2014), Մուշու (23.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.09.2014), Վոլտերա (23.09.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի ասեք էլի էդ հասցնել բառը, ինչ ա նշանակում եթե կինը չի հասցնում դրան: Ոչ մի դեպքում ծեծելը արդարացում չունի:


100%
Տենաս տղամարդը հեչ չի հասցնո՞ւմ, որ կինը մի հատ լավ տփի։

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2014), delicate (10.06.2015), Jarre (28.09.2014), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014), Մանուլ (18.01.2015), Մինա (24.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2017), Վոլտերա (23.09.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> 100%
> Տենաս տղամարդը հեչ չի հասցնո՞ւմ, որ կինը մի հատ լավ տփի։



Ես երեկ մեկին հասցրի, հերիք չի չտփեց, թուշս էլ պաչեց իջավ  :Blush:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

վերջին ժամակներում էդ խնդրի լիքը դրևորումների մասին հոդվածներ եմ կարդացել: Օրինակ՝էս: Լիքը դեպքերում հարցը չի բարձրաձայնվում, չեն պատժվում համապատասխան մարդիկ: Մարիամի դեպքը լրիվ հատուկ էր, էն պատճառով,որ հետամուտ եղավ: Փոքր քաղաքներում հարցը ավելի խորն ա,որովհետև վախ կա հասարակության արձագանքի հետ կապված,նույնիսկ լուրջ քայլեր են պետք ձեռնարկել: Օրինակ՝ ի՞նչ օրենքներ կան,որ պատժում են ընտանեկան բռնությունները: Գուցե կան,բայց պատիժը էնքան մեղմ ա, որ դեմը չի առնում:
Ընկերուհիս /19 տարեկան/ ամուսնացել էր,ավելի ճիշտ փախցրել էին, իսկ ինքը քաղաքի բարոյականության դրվածքներից ելնելով, համակերպվել էր: Գնաց հարց ու ,ազնիվ խոսք, իր հետ վերաբերվում էին,ոնց որ գույքի հետ, այսինքն խնդիրը իրականում ավելի լուրջ ա: Կամ ինչի՞ եմ հեռու գնում,բարեկամիս տանն էլ նույն վիճակն է,հետո ի՞նչ ֆիզիկական բռնություն չկա, ֆիզիկական չկա,հոգեկանի տեղը հանում ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.10.2014), Մուշու (23.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Վոլտերա (23.09.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ու սխալ ա մեղքը գցել մենակ հասարակության վրա: Էդ հասարակությունն իրենից մարդկանց հավաք ա ներկայացնում, ավել բան չի: Եթե մեկը բարոյական նորմերի զոհ ա դարձել, վաթսուն տոկոս մեղքն իրենն ա: Թող չդառնար: Ոչ մեկ զոհ ի սկզբանե չի ծնվում: Թող պայքարեր, կռիվ տար: Էդ տեսակի մարդկանց հիմնական արդարացումը 《դե կյանքը ինձ հաղթեց》ասելն ա: Թող չհաղթեր: Հետո ոºր կյանքի հետ են իրենք, որ ասում են ինձ հաղթեց` կենցաղայինի ու քառակուսի նորմերի? Իրենք սկի չգիտեն էլ որ դա չի կյանքը, հա, կյանքի մի մաս ա, բայց լրիվ կյանքը չի: 
Խոսքը էն մարդկանց մասին էր, ովքեր համակերպվել են իրենց վիճակի հետ ու ասում են դե կյանքը դաժան ա, սենց պիտի լիներ:
Դե պիտի, պիտի, ստացեք ձեր  շաբաթական ծեծի բաժինը:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2014), Smokie (24.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ու սխալ ա մեղքը գցել մենակ հասարակության վրա: Էդ հասարակությունն իրենից մարդկանց հավաք ա ներկայացնում, ավել բան չի: Եթե մեկը բարոյական նորմերի զոհ ա դարձել, վաթսուն տոկոս մեղքն իրենն ա: Թող չդառնար: Ոչ մեկ զոհ ի սկզբանե չի ծնվում: Թող պայքարեր, կռիվ տար: Էդ տեսակի մարդկանց հիմնական արդարացումը 《դե կյանքը ինձ հաղթեց》ասելն ա: Թող չհաղթեր: Հետո ոºր կյանքի հետ են իրենք, որ ասում են ինձ հաղթեց` կենցաղայինի ու քառակուսի նորմերի? Իրենք սկի չգիտեն էլ որ դա չի կյանքը, հա, կյանքի մի մաս ա, բայց լրիվ կյանքը չի: 
> Խոսքը էն մարդկանց մասին էր, ովքեր համակերպվել են իրենց վիճակի հետ ու ասում են դե կյանքը դաժան ա, սենց պիտի լիներ:
> Դե պիտի, պիտի, ստացեք ձեր  շաբաթական ծեծի բաժինը:


Մար,էնքան հեշտ ա ասել կողքից: Հա,ենթադրենք ինքը թքած ունի,բայց դրա կողքին իր ա ընտանիքը սպառնում ա հրաժարվել իրենից, եթե խայտառակի իր ՛՛պատիվը՛՛, դու փորձի չաշխատող,էս աշխարհում ոչինչ չունեցող մարդուն սպառնալ դրանով: Ես ինքս դեմ եմ դրան, չեմ էլ պատկերացնում ընկերուհուս փոխարեն ինչ կանեի:

----------

Մուշու (23.09.2014)

----------


## The silent river

> դու փորձի չաշխատող,էս աշխարհում ոչինչ չունեցող մարդուն սպառնալ դրանով: Ես ինքս դեմ եմ դրան, չեմ էլ պատկերացնում ընկերուհուս փոխարեն ինչ կանեի:


Խի էդ կանայք ծնող, քուր, ախպեր չունեն, որ իրանց դիմեն կամ գնան ու ժամանակավոր ապրեն նրանց տանը մինչև աշխատանքի տեղավորվելը, կամ հարցի վերջնակամ եզրահանգման գալը, այսինքն կամ բաժանվել, կամ էլ ոչ մի ծեծ: Չնայած եթե ծեծով սկսել ա, տենց էլ շարունակելույա: Ոնց-որ ասում ա "Կարմիր կովը ծառից հեռու չի ընկնում": Կինն էլ յանի համեստությանն ու բարոյականությանը զոհ գնալով լռում ա, բայց չի ջոգում, որ էդքանից մենակ զոհ գնալն ու մնալն ա իրան վերաբերվում:

----------

Մինա (24.09.2014), Մուշու (23.09.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Խի էդ կանայք ծնող, քուր, ախպեր չունեն, որ իրանց դիմեն կամ գնան ու ժամանակավոր ապրեն նրանց տանը մինչև աշխատանքի տեղավորվելը, կամ հարցի վերջնակամ եզրահանգման գալը, այսինքն կամ բաժանվել, կամ էլ ոչ մի ծեծ: Չնայած եթե ծեծով սկսել ա, տենց էլ շարունակելույա: Ոնց-որ ասում ա "Կարմիր կովը ծառից հեռու չի ընկնում": Կինն էլ յանի համեստությանն ու բարոյականությանը զոհ գնալով լռում ա, բայց չի ջոգում, որ էդքանից մենակ զոհ գնալն ու մնալն ա իրան վերաբերվում:


սաղ իրար նման են, ոչ մեկ չի փորձում ուրիշ լինել: Հեն էդ ա է ծեծ չկա, հոգեկան ճնշում ա,օրինակ ամբողջ օրը վրան գոռում են,թե էս բանը չես արել,էն բանը չես արել:

----------


## Մուշու

> Խի էդ կանայք ծնող, քուր, ախպեր չունեն, որ իրանց դիմեն կամ գնան ու ժամանակավոր ապրեն նրանց տանը մինչև աշխատանքի տեղավորվելը, կամ հարցի վերջնակամ եզրահանգման գալը, այսինքն կամ բաժանվել, կամ էլ ոչ մի ծեծ: Չնայած եթե ծեծով սկսել ա, տենց էլ շարունակելույա: Ոնց-որ ասում ա "Կարմիր կովը ծառից հեռու չի ընկնում": Կինն էլ յանի համեստությանն ու բարոյականությանը զոհ գնալով լռում ա, բայց չի ջոգում, որ էդքանից մենակ զոհ գնալն ու մնալն ա իրան վերաբերվում:


Հասկանում ես , որ ստեղ նաև ընտանիքում ստացած դաստիարակությունն ա խոսում , եթե ընտանիքը երես ա թեքում , կամ մայրը ասում ա դիմացի , դու կինես ու բլաբլա ... : Էլ ինչ անի ինքը ? Իմ շրջապատում էլ բազմաթիվ նման օրինակներ կան , ու գիտեմ որ կինը ոչինչ չի անում , լուռ նստում և իր դարդով ապրում է :

----------

Մինա (24.09.2014)

----------


## The silent river

> սաղ իրար նման են, ոչ մեկ չի փորձում ուրիշ լինել: Հեն էդ ա է ծեծ չկա, հոգեկան ճնշում ա,օրինակ ամբողջ օրը վրան գոռում են,թե էս բանը չես արել,էն բանը չես արել:


Էդ դեպքում միայն իրան մեղադրելը սխալ կլինի, բայց դրանում կա նաև իրա մեխքի բաժինը: Ինքը դեմի 4 անգամից հետո պիտի սուս չաներ: Չնայած հիմա էլ ուշ չի լինի, որ ինքն էլ սկսի մուննաթ գալ, գոռալ կզգան, որ ինքնել ա կարում իրան պաշտպանի: Հաստատ իրան տնից դուրս չեն անի մտածելով, որ ինքը կարա երեխեքին ազատ վերցնի հետը տանի ու թույլ չտա տենան երեխեքին: Դա էլ իրանց ձեռք չի տա չէ՞:   




> Հասկանում ես , որ ստեղ նաև ընտանիքում ստացած դաստիարակությունն ա խոսում , եթե ընտանիքը երես ա թեքում , կամ մայրը ասում ա դիմացի , դու կինես ու բլաբլա ... : Էլ ինչ անի ինքը ? Իմ շրջապատում էլ բազմաթիվ նման օրինակներ կան , ու գիտեմ որ կինը ոչինչ չի անում , լուռ նստում և իր դարդով ապրում է :


Ուրեմն էդ մայրը մայր չի: Ինքը կամ Հիտլերն ա, կամ մազոխիստ ա, կամ էլ աչքը Գաբրիել հրեշտակապետի աթոռին ա դրել: Ոնց կարա ծնողը իրա երեխուն ասի քեզ դիր տանձիկի տեղ ու էշ հայացքով ժպտա: Էդպիսի ընտանիքներում մեծացած զավակները վաղը միուսօր դառնում են հենց էդ ծեծող մայրերը, կամ ամուսինները: Եթե երեխան տանը ծեծի ակադեմիա կամ հայհոյանքների մասնագիտացված դպրոց տեսավ, ինքը քաղաքապետի փողոցային գծով տեղակալ դառնալուց բացի մեկել կարա հարբեսող պատվո շքանշանին արժանանա:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա կնոջ ստիպելուն, դա ընտանեկան ծեծի փառատոնի ամենա հավանական տերբերակներից մեկն ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Տանը ծեծ են ուտում, հելնում եմ փողոց, ու բողոքում սեռերի հավասարության օրենքից, որտև էտի «գենդերի» օրենք ա։

Դե տենց «անգենդեր» ծեծ ուտելով ապրեք։
Նայեք ձեր սիրած սերիալները, որտեղ ավելի շատ են կանանց ծեծում, ու լավ զգացեք, որ ձեզ դրանից քիչ են ծեծում։

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2014), Cassiopeia (24.09.2014), Enna Adoly (24.09.2014), Nihil (24.09.2014), Smokie (24.09.2014), Արէա (24.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014), Վոլտերա (24.09.2014), Տրիբուն (25.09.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տանը ծեծ են ուտում, հելնում եմ փողոց, ու բողոքում սեռերի հավասարության օրենքից, որտև էտի «գենդերի» օրենք ա։
> 
> Դե տենց «անգենդեր» ծեծ ուտելով ապրեք։
> Նայեք ձեր սիրած սերիալները, որտեղ ավելի շատ են կանանց ծեծում, ու լավ զգացեք, որ ձեզ դրանից քիչ են ծեծում։


Արտ, տենց միանշանակ չի։
Ամեն ինչ էլի գնում հանգում ա օրենք չգործելուն ու հասարակական կարծիքին։
Առաջինը ծեծվող կնոջը չի պաշտպանում, իսկ երկրորղը բողոքելու դեպքում դատապարտում ա որպես ընտանիքի աղբը տնից դուրս հանող, խայտառակ անող։

----------

Մուշու (24.09.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

Էէէէ The silent river ասում ես , հա ես ինքս երբեք չեմ ապրի մեկի հետ ով անգամ կփորձի ձեռքը վրաս բարձրացնի , բայց դա զուտ նրա հաշվին , որ գիտեմ որ ընտանիքս կողքիս է , մասնագիտություն ունեմ : Բայց ոչ բոլորը ունեն նման հնարավորություն  և այդ պատճառով ընտրում եմ ծեծի մեջ ապրել տարբերակը : Ես վստահ եմ նրանում , որ եթե ունենան անգամ չնչին հնարավորություն այդ վիճակից ազատվելու , կօգտվեն : 
Իսկ ինչ մնում է երեխային ծեծելը , անգամ չեմ ուզում խոսել այդ մասին : Մարդուն տրված է խոսելու կարողություն ոչ նրա համար , որ երեխային ծեծով ինչ որ բան բացատրեն ....   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էէէէ The silent river ասում ես , հա ես ինքս երբեք չեմ ապրի մեկի հետ ով անգամ կփորձի ձեռքը վրաս բարձրացնի , բայց դա զուտ նրա հաշվին , որ գիտեմ որ ընտանիքս կողքիս է , մասնագիտություն ունեմ : Բայց ոչ բոլորը ունեն նման հնարավորություն  և այդ պատճառով ընտրում եմ ծեծի մեջ ապրել տարբերակը : Ես վստահ եմ նրանում , որ եթե ունենան անգամ *չնչին հնարավորություն* այդ վիճակից ազատվելու , կօգտվեն : 
> Իսկ ինչ մնում է երեխային ծեծելը , անգամ չեմ ուզում խոսել այդ մասին : Մարդուն տրված է խոսելու կարողություն ոչ նրա համար , որ երեխային ծեծով ինչ որ բան բացատրեն ....


Մենք խիստ տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունենք չնչինի մասին, որտև ես չեմ հավատում, որ սաղ ծեծ ուտողները որբեր են, ծնող ու հարազատ չունեն, միակ մնալու տեղը սադիստ ամուսինն ա։
Պարզապես իրանք գցում-բռնում են, որ որոշում, որ ավելի լավ ա ծեծ ուտեն, քան թե երեխան առանց հոր մեծանա, տանը մնա, տան աղբը դուրս հանողի անուն հանի և այլն։
Իրանց համար քս բոլոր տարբերակներից ծեծը նախըտրելի ա։

----------

Մինա (24.09.2014), Վոլտերա (24.09.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Մենք խիստ տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունենք չնչինի մասին, որտև ես չեմ հավատում, որ սաղ ծեծ ուտողները որբեր են, ծնող ու հարազատ չունեն, միակ մնալու տեղը սադիստ ամուսինն ա։
> Պարզապես իրանք գցում-բռնում են, որ որոշում, որ ավելի լավ ա ծեծ ուտեն, քան թե երեխան առանց հոր մեծանա, տանը մնա, տան աղբը դուրս հանողի անուն հանի և այլն։
> Իրանց համար քս բոլոր տարբերակներից ծեծը նախըտրելի ա։


Բոլորը չեն որբ , բայց կան մարդիկ որ իսկապես որբ են , չունեն ոչինչ բացի այն ընտանիքը որ ստեղծել են իրենք ծեծի մեջ : Ես սա ասում եմ օրինակից , երբ մայրը դիմանում է ծեծին , որպեսզի երեխան քաղցած չքնի , քանի որ այլընտրանք չունի : Ու վստահ եմ միանշանակ լիներ հնարավորություն նա կօգտվեր դրանից : 
Բայց այս օրինակի կողքին կա նաև քո ասավծը , կան մարդիկ որոնք իրենք են ընտրում դա զոհ գնալով հասարակության կարծիքին , դա ընդունելի չէ : Ցավոք մարդիկայդպիսին էլ են լինում  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կնոջը հեչ, բա որ կենդանիներին են ծեծում…

----------

Alphaone (07.10.2014), Quyr Qery (07.09.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

Ես փոքր ժամանակ տղեքին տփում էի։ Դե ի՞ նչ անեի, խելոք չէին մնում։ Հիմա եդ տղեքը մեծացել են ու մուռը իրանց կնանիքից են հանում… Ինձանից չեն կարա, ես էլի իրանց կտփեմ։  ։կատակ  Հայերի համար ծեծը դաստիրակման միջոց ա։ Փոքր ախպորս շախմատի դասատուն չբավարարված ալկաշ հիստերիկ տղամարդ ա ու երեխեքին խփում ա, վիրավորում, մի հատ աղջկա ասել ա "դու ուլ ես, միշտ տենց հիմարել կմնաս "։ Դե ախպերս գերազանցիկ ա, իրան մենակ անկյուն էր կանգնացնում ու ես դոդոսել չէր գալիս տուն ու պատմում ինչ ա եղել։ Վերջը։ Ես ծնողներից իմացա ես դասատուի արածները ու "կայծեր թռան աչքերիցս " (c) ։ Ասում եմ գնացեք բողոքեք, սրանք՝ բա չէ ամոթա։ Հասկանու՞ մ եք։ Իրանց համար ամոթ էր են, որ իրանք բողոքեն, բայց եդ տավարի արածները ամոթ չէր։  Ու հիմա եդ մարդը ( իմ կարծիքով)  գնում ա տուն կամ ինքն ա կնգան տփում կամ կինը իրան։ Ու երկուսնել դրա մասին չեն խոսում՝ ամոթ ա։

----------

Alphaone (07.10.2014), Cassiopeia (24.09.2014), delicate (10.06.2015), Enna Adoly (24.09.2014), laro (24.09.2014), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014), Smokie (24.09.2014), Աթեիստ (24.09.2014), Մուշու (24.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2014), Ուլուանա (25.09.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

Ծեծը չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ, երբեմն անհրաժեշտ։
Երբեմն "լեզվով ծեծը" ավելի ցավոտ է, քան  բռունցքովը։ 
 Ինքը ինձ ամբողջ ուժով խփումա, ես ցավ չեմ զգում, ես իրան 10%անոց բոքսում եմ, քարուքանդ ա լինում։ Պարապեք, ուժեղացեք…ու թող որ բանը ծեծին չհասնի։

----------


## boooooooom

> Ծեծը չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ, երբեմն անհրաժեշտ։


Հա մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ։ Իմ պատկերացրած չափի մեջ ծեծը, սկի ծեծ էլ չի, ծեծիկ էլ չի։ Ուղղակի զորահանդեսա՝ ուժի դեմոնստրատիվ ցուցադրություն ։

----------


## Freeman

> Ես փոքր ժամանակ տղեքին տփում էի։ Դե ի՞ նչ անեի, խելոք չէին մնում։ Հիմա եդ տղեքը մեծացել են ու մուռը իրանց կնանիքից են հանում… Ինձանից չեն կարա, ես էլի իրանց կտփեմ։  ։կատակ  Հայերի համար ծեծը դաստիրակման միջոց ա։ Փոքր ախպորս շախմատի դասատուն չբավարարված ալկաշ հիստերիկ տղամարդ ա ու երեխեքին խփում ա, վիրավորում, մի հատ աղջկա ասել ա "դու ուլ ես, միշտ տենց հիմարել կմնաս "։ Դե ախպերս գերազանցիկ ա, իրան մենակ անկյուն էր կանգնացնում ու ես դոդոսել չէր գալիս տուն ու պատմում ինչ ա եղել։ Վերջը։ Ես ծնողներից իմացա ես դասատուի արածները ու "կայծեր թռան աչքերիցս " (c) ։ Ասում եմ գնացեք բողոքեք, սրանք՝ բա չէ ամոթա։ Հասկանու՞ մ եք։ Իրանց համար ամոթ էր են, որ իրանք բողոքեն, բայց եդ տավարի արածները ամոթ չէր։  Ու հիմա եդ մարդը ( իմ կարծիքով)  գնում ա տուն կամ ինքն ա կնգան տփում կամ կինը իրան։ Ու երկուսնել դրա մասին չեն խոսում՝ ամոթ ա։


Բան հիշեցի, Էլիզ ։))

----------

GriFFin (24.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Շատ ոչ միանշանակ թեմա է: Չէ, ընտանեկան բռնության փաստն ինձ համար միանշանակ դատապարտելի է, հարցը դրանում չի: Անդրադառնանք նախ սովորաբար կնոջ նկատմամբ բռնությանը:

Խնդիր առաջին՝ բռնություն ենթարկվողը Ֆոն Տրիերի «Դոգվիլի» սկզբունքով, կարելի է ասել, պրովոկացիա է անում մարդկանց իր նկատմամբ իրականացնել իրենց բռնության հետ կապված ֆանտազիաներն ու պահանջները, երբ չի պաշտպանվում/ամուսնալուծվում/պայքարում: Մարդկանց մեծ մասը, նամանավանդ քրիստոնեական հասարակությունում, իրականում բնավ «լավ» մարդիկ չեն. իրենց մեջ կա բավականին զգալի «մութ կողմ», որը սահմանափակվում է միայն այն արտահայտելու պատժելիության զգացողությամբ: Բավական է՝ այդ մարդն իրեն անպատժելի զգա, ու նրա վարքը կսկսի աստիճանաբար անցնել բոլոր սպասելի սահմաններն ու ի վերջո կարող է հրեշավոր աստիճանի հասնել: Որովհետև մի սահման անցած մարդը հաճախ չի կարող կանգ առնել («2010թ. հոկտեմբերի 1-ին ընտանեկան բռնության արդյունքում ստացված գանգուղեղի վնասվածքի հետևանքով հիվանդանոցում մահացել է Մասիսի բնակիչ, 19-ամյա Զարուհի Պետրոսյանը»):

Երկրորդ խնդիրն ընտանեկան բռնության՝ հասարակական պարադիգմի մեջ տեղ տալն է: Ավելի պարզ բառերով՝ ընտանեկան բռնությունը դիտարկվում է որպես ընդունելի ու նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտ երևույթ: Ցավոք՝ այդ երևույթի ամենամոլի պաշտպանները սովորաբար կանայք են, Դիանա Գրիգորյանը հարցազրույցը վկա: Կան նաև մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց հատուկ կարճամտությամբ ռոմանտիզացնում են ընտանեկան բռնությունն՝ այն համեմատելով հնարավորինս վերացական երևույթների հետ, օրինակ՝ հոգեբանական բռնության: Այս տեսությունը միանգամից քանդվում է, երբ հիշում ենք, որ հոգեբանական բռնությունից մեծ ցանկության դեպքում միշտ հնարավոր է խուսափել առնվազն թքած ունենալու հաշվին, այն դեպքում, երբ ֆիզիկական բռնությունն իսկական բռնություն է, քանի որ կիրառելի է՝ զոհի կամքից անկախ:

Երրորդ խնդիրն են կոնֆորմիստները, որոնք ընդունելի, թույլատրելի, երբեմն՝ անհրաժեշտ են համարում չափավոր ընտանեկան բռնությունն ու քննադատում դրա ծայրահեղ դեպքերը՝ չհասկանալով, որ չափավոր ու ծայրահեղ բռնությունն ընդամենը նույն երևույթի տարբեր դեպքերի է վերաբերում ու տարբերվում է միայն հետևանքների մասշտաբով: Ինչևէ, դեռ չի ստեղծվել ու ըստ իս՝ չի կարող ստեղծվել մարդու վրա ֆիզիկական բռնության ազդեցության չափման միավոր, քանի որ ընկալումներն անհատական են ու սուբյեկտիվ:

Կանացի թլպատման երևույթը (կլիտորի, արտաքին սեռական շուրթերի կամ ամբողջ արտաքին սեռական օրգանի հեռացում՝ կախված աստիճանից) մուսուլմանական ու որոշ աֆրիկյան երկրներում ուսումնասիրելիս ես բախվեցի դրա կանանց կողմից պաշտպանված ու իրականացված լինելու երևույթին: Մի հարցազրույցի ժամանակ Եգիպտոսում ապրող կանայք, իմանալով, որ կին օպերատորը թլպատման չի ենթարկված մոտավորապես «դու մայր չունե՞ս, նա քո ապագայի մասին չի՞ մտածում» կարգի ռեակցիայի: Իմ առողջ դատողությունն ինձ ասում է, որ այդ աստիճանի ապուշ և անուղեղ մարդիկ լրիվ վաստակել են իրենց ճակատագիրը: Իսկ ինչու՞ այս եզրահանգումը չտարածել նաև այն կանանց վրա, որոնք թույլ են տալիս, որ իրենց ամուսինն իրենց նկատմամբ ֆիզիկական բռնություն կիրառի, ու շարունակում են մնալ վերջինիս հետ:




Բավականին անշնորհակալ ու անիմաստ գործ է պայքարել մի մարդու իրավունքների համար, ով այդ իրավունքները չի ցանկանում: Շատ ավելի արդարացված է բոլոր հնարավոր առիթներով հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական բռնություն կիրառել իր ամուսնու նկատմամբ, ստիգմատիզացնել, առանձնացնել սեփական շրջապատից, ամեն կերպ ցույց տալ, որ չես պատրաստվում հանդուրժել մարդկային տականքի նման արտահայտման գոյությունը քո անմիջական շրջակայքում: Բայց կարեկցանք զգալ ծեծը հանդուրժող կնոջ նկատմամբ, ներեցեք, ի վիճակի չեմ: Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ իրեն դատապարտում եմ. ես ինքս ծխում եմ, ու հավանաբար կմեռնեմ թոքերի քաղցկեղից: Սխալ կլինի իմ ծխելը տեսնելով իմ նկատմամբ կարեկցանք զգալ: Կամ՝ երբ ձեռքերս ու մարմնիս այլ մասերը կտրտում ու «шрамировка» եմ անում: Միգուցե որտեղ ես ունեմ ֆիզիկական ցավի, ինքս ինձ վնասելու կարիք, մեկ այլ մարդ ունի ստորացման, ծեծի, ենթարկեցված լինելու կարիք:

Լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր անպաշտպան են ու որևէ կերպ չեն կարող հակադրվել ընտանեկան բռնությանը: Որովհետև չունեն ոչ հասարակության, ոչ էլ իրենց սեփական ընտանիքի ու մերձավորների աջակցությունը:

Ու ծայրահեղ անընդունելի է ընտանեկան բռնությունը երեխաների նկատմամբ, որովհետև երեխաներն, ի տարբերություն կանանց, գրեթե երբեք չունեն փախնելու տեղ ու պաշտպանվելու միջոց:

----------

Nihil (24.09.2014), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014), Smokie (25.09.2014), Աթեիստ (24.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014), Վոլտերա (24.09.2014), Տրիբուն (25.09.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

> Երբեմն "լեզվով ծեծը" ավելի ցավոտ է, քան  բռունցքովը։





> Կան նաև մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց հատուկ կարճամտությամբ ռոմանտիզացնում են ընտանեկան բռնությունն՝ այն համեմատելով հնարավորինս վերացական երևույթների հետ, օրինակ՝ հոգեբանական բռնության:


Կարելի էր առանց վիրավորելու էլ նույն միտքը ձևակերպել, Օ՜ Մեծն Ռայադեր

----------


## Rhayader

Ես քո գրառումը չէի հասցրել կարդալ, առաջինն էի դեռ կարդացել: Բայց, անկախ ամեն ինչից, միտքն արտահայտողի անձն ու այդ անձի նկատմամբ իմ սիմպատիան չեն կարող փոխել մտքի նկատմամբ իմ վերաբերմունքը: Այլ կերպ ասած, եթե կարդացած լինեի, կարծիքս նույնը կլիներ, բայց կմեջբերեի աչքիս առաջի կենդանի օրինակը:

Առաջարկում եմ վերանայել քո վերաբերմունքը կամ բռնության հարցի, կամ իմ նկատմամբ, որովհետև ես քո տեսանկյան հետ հաշտվել չեմ պատրաստվում:

----------

boooooooom (24.09.2014), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ես քո գրառումը չէի հասցրել կարդալ, առաջինն էի դեռ կարդացել: Բայց, անկախ ամեն ինչից, միտքն արտահայտողի անձն ու այդ անձի նկատմամբ իմ սիմպատիան չեն կարող փոխել մտքի նկատմամբ իմ վերաբերմունքը: Այլ կերպ ասած, եթե կարդացած լինեի, կարծիքս նույնը կլիներ, բայց կմեջբերեի աչքիս առաջի կենդանի օրինակը:
> 
> Առաջարկում եմ վերանայել քո վերաբերմունքը կամ բռնության հարցի, կամ իմ նկատմամբ, որովհետև ես քո տեսանկյան հետ հաշտվել չեմ պատրաստվում:



Ռայ, ես առաջարկում եմ մի հանդիպման ժամանակ քեզ տփենք, տեղը տեղին, նկարը դնենք ստեղ ու թեմա բացենք՝ ծեծը ակումբի հանդիպումներին, միաժամանակ մի քանի դրական բան կանենք, համ քեզնից մուռ կհանենք քո վիրավորական գրառումների համար, համ ակումբում քննարկելու նոր թեմա կբացվի, համ էլ քեզ կարգին կցխենք, եթե համաձայն չես, էլ հանդիպման չգաս, որտև համաձայ լինես-չլինես իրականացնելու ենք, արդեն թիմ եմ հավաքել  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Բավականին անշնորհակալ ու անիմաստ գործ է պայքարել մի մարդու իրավունքների համար, ով այդ իրավունքները չի ցանկանում: Շատ ավելի արդարացված է բոլոր հնարավոր առիթներով հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական բռնություն կիրառել իր ամուսնու նկատմամբ, ստիգմատիզացնել, առանձնացնել սեփական շրջապատից, ամեն կերպ ցույց տալ, որ չես պատրաստվում հանդուրժել մարդկային տականքի նման արտահայտման գոյությունը քո անմիջական շրջակայքում: Բայց կարեկցանք զգալ ծեծը հանդուրժող կնոջ նկատմամբ, ներեցեք, ի վիճակի չեմ:


Բայ, ասածիդ մեջ իհարկե տրամաբանություն կա. ինչու պայքարել մարդու իրավունքների համար, եթե նա էդ իրավունքները չի ցանկանում:

Բայց արի մի քիչ լայն նայենք հարցին: Հարցն էստեղ էդ կանանց մոտ համապատասխան գիտակցության ձևավորումն է, որ իրենք էլ ունեն իրավունքներ ու դրանք կարող են պաշտպանված լինել: 
Ինչ-որ խուլ երկրի, խուլ գյուղից մեկը, ում աչքերը փակ դեռահաս տարիքում ամուսնացրել են, հնարավոր է պատկերացում անգամ չունի, թե ինքը՝ որպես կին, ինչ-որ իրավունքներ ունի: Հարցն էստեղ նրան էդ գիտակցության բերելն է: Եթե նա չի հասկանում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դրա կարիքը չունի, ու ոչ էլ նշանակում է, որ պիտի իրեն էդ վիճակում թողնել: 

Հարցն աշխարհն ավելի լավ տեղ դարձնելն է: Դու՝ որպես իդեալիստ, պիտի որ դա հասկանաս:
Ու բռնության դեմ պայքարելուց էլ պիտի մարդկանց մտածողության փոփոխման վրա աշխատել: Անկախ նրանից, բռնության մեջ հայտնված մարդը հասկանում է իր վիճակը, թե չէ, ինքը միևնույն է զոհ է ու օգնության կարիք ունի:

----------

Nihil (24.09.2014), Rhayader (24.09.2014), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014), Smokie (25.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014), Ուլուանա (25.09.2014), Վոլտերա (24.09.2014), Տրիբուն (25.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Եսիմ, Այվ, եսիմ: Ես արդեն սկսել եմ դա դիտարկել որպես ազգային-ազատագրական BDSM: Ինչքանո՞վ ես իրավունք ունեմ պահանջել, որ բոլոր մարդիկ գիտակից, պատասխանատու լինեն: Նամանավանդ մի ժողովրդի մեջ, որ սեփական ստորացումը ռոմանտիզացնելը գենետիկ գիծ է դարձրել:

Նույն քրիստոնեության թեմայով՝ մարդը, որը հավատում է, որ իր աստված իր տերն է ու իրավունք ունի իր կյանքն ինչպես ուզի՝ տնօրինի, նաև ընդունում է պետությունը որպես ֆեոդալական կառույց: Ու հիերարխիան իջնում է ներքև՝ կինն էլ տղամարդու սեփականությունն է: Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը պատրաստ է հաշտվել նրա հետ, որ ինքը տնական կենդանի է կամ կահույք, եսիմ, այդ մարդու նկատմամբ մոտս մեծ կարեկցանք չի առաջանում: Ինչպես ոչ մի կարեկցանք չի առաջանում իրենց ոտքով սպանդանոց գնացող կովերի ու ոչխարների նկատմամբ: Ասենք, որ ոչխարներից մեկին հանում են ու մորթում, մնացածը մի պահ վախեցած հետ են քաշվում, որ իրենց էլ չբռնեն, հետո վախեցած աչքերով նայում մորթելու պրոցեսին՝ շարունակելով խոտ որոճալ: Արդյո՞ք պետք է գնալ ու հովվի աչքի առաջ փորձել ոչխարներին համոզել, որ իրենք էլ իրավունքներ ունեն:

Կարող ես քո օրինակով ալտերնատիվա հանդիսանալ, բայց ոչ ավելին:

Միգուցե իմ տեսանկյունն այսպիսին է այն պատճառով, որ ընդհանուր դեպքում ես մարդկանց չեմ սիրում: Եսիմ:

----------

ivy (24.09.2014), Smokie (25.09.2014), Աթեիստ (24.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014), Տրիբուն (25.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարցն աշխարհն ավելի լավ տեղ դարձնելն է: Դու՝ որպես իդեալիստ, պիտի որ դա հասկանաս:
> Ու բռնության դեմ պայքարելուց էլ պիտի մարդկանց մտածողության փոփոխման վրա աշխատել: Անկախ նրանից, բռնության մեջ հայտնված մարդը հասկանում է իր վիճակը, թե չէ, ինքը միևնույն է զոհ է ու օգնության կարիք ունի:


Պատկերացրու՝ անծանոթ մեկը գար ու զոռով սիգարետը ձեռքիցս վերցներ՝ ինձ զոհ համարելով: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, առանց հրավերի իմ գործերին խառնվելու համար ոտքերը կջարդեի: Քո կարծիքով, այդ մարդիկ այլ կե՞րպ են մտածում:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Առավելագույնը, որ կարող եմ անել, այդ բռնությունն իմ անմիջական շրջապատում թույլ չտալն է: Բայց գնալ, մտնել մարդկանց տուն ու իրենց ինչ-որ բան համոզել՝ չէ, շնորհակալ եմ: Ես ու ցանկացած այլ մարդ գործնականում նույն հնարավորություններն ենք ունեցել որոշակի գիտակցության մակարդակի հասնելու համար: Ես մեծացել եմ առանց ինտերնետ, մինչև որոշակի տարիք՝ առանց համակարգիչ, երաժշտություն, միայն գրքերն էին անպակաս, բայց դե մնացածի համար էլ անհասանելի չէին, էլի: Մութ էր, ցուրտ ու սոված: Իրենցից ամեն մեկն ուներ նույն հնարավորությունն ինձ նման մտածելու, բայց իրենք ուրիշ ճանապարհ են ընտրել: Ու ասենք այնպես չի, էլի, որ ես խիստ պրոգրեսիվ ընտանիքում մեծացած լինեմ, կամ որ իմ ընտանիքում բռնություն եղած չլինի, կամ մնացածից քիչ եղած լինի: Ես իմ եզրահանգումներն եմ կատարել իմ ապրածից, բայց իմ ապրածն այնքան էլ տարբեր չի Հայաստանի միջին վիճակագրական ցանկացած երեխայի ապրածից: Իրենց ոչ մեկն ավելի շատ չի արգելել սեփական կարծիք ունենալ, քան ինձ: Ուրեմն իրենք ինձանից ոչ պակաս պատասխանատու են սեփական գաղափարների ու արարքների համար:

----------

Smokie (25.09.2014), Աթեիստ (24.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014), Վոլտերա (24.09.2014), Տրիբուն (25.09.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Պատկերացրու՝ անծանոթ մեկը գար ու զոռով սիգարետը ձեռքիցս վերցներ՝ ինձ զոհ համարելով: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, առանց հրավերի իմ գործերին խառնվելու համար ոտքերը կջարդեի: Քո կարծիքով, այդ մարդիկ այլ կե՞րպ են մտածում:



Բայ, դե ֆակտո, դու անծանոթ մեկի համար հանրահավաք ես գնում, պայքարում ես, քաղմաս ես ընկնում, վատամարդ ես լինում, սառում ես, շոգում ես ու էսպես շարունակ, հիմա ինչ տարբերություն այս երկու դեպքերի մեջ. ոչ մի ես կասեմ, ընդամենը մի դեպքում "թիրախը"  ընդհանուր ժողովուրդն է, մյուս դեպքում՝ էդ ժողովրդի որոշակի խումբը կամ հատվածը:
Այդ մարդիկ այո, այլ կերպ են մտածում, բայց երբեմն իրենց մտածածը ու "հնարավորությունները"  բավական հեռու են միմյանցից ու չեն կարողանում միատեղվեն ու հենց քո ասծն էլ դրանք միատեղելու փորձն ա:
Համամիտ եմ, որ կոնկրետ ոչխարի մակարդակի ինտելեկտով մարդիկ էլ կան էդ խմբերում, բայց նաև հավատացած եմ, որ դրանք բավական քիչ են, որոշակի տոկոս կամ կշիռ ներկայացնելու համար:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ, դե ֆակտո, դու անծանոթ մեկի համար հանրահավաք ես գնում, պայքարում ես, քաղմաս ես ընկնում, վատամարդ ես լինում, սառում ես, շոգում ես ու էսպես շարունակ, հիմա ինչ տարբերություն այս երկու դեպքերի մեջ. ոչ մի ես կասեմ, ընդամենը մի դեպքում "թիրախը"  ընդհանուր ժողովուրդն է, մյուս դեպքում՝ էդ ժողովրդի որոշակի խումբը կամ հատվածը:
> Այդ մարդիկ այո, այլ կերպ են մտածում, բայց երբեմն իրենց մտածածը ու "հնարավորությունները"  բավական հեռու են միմյանցից ու չեն կարողանում միատեղվեն ու հենց քո ասծն էլ դրանք միատեղելու փորձն ա:
> Համամիտ եմ, որ կոնկրետ ոչխարի մակարդակի ինտելեկտով մարդիկ էլ կան էդ խմբերում, բայց նաև հավատացած եմ, որ դրանք բավական քիչ են, որոշակի տոկոս կամ կշիռ ներկայացնելու համար:


Եթե ես չհավատայի, որ ես ընտրությունների ժամանակ ժողովրդի իրական քվեի գարանտ եմ կանգնում, ես չէի գնա հանրահավաքներին: Մյուս կողմից, ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարելը նաև անձամբ ինձ համար է, իմ մերձավորների ու մնացած պայքարողների: Ես իզոլացված չեմ, էլի, դրա հետևանքներից:

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե ես չհավատայի, որ ես ընտրությունների ժամանակ ժողովրդի իրական քվեի գարանտ եմ կանգնում, ես չէի գնա հանրահավաքներին: Մյուս կողմից, ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարելը նաև անձամբ ինձ համար է, իմ մերձավորների ու մնացած պայքարողների: Ես իզոլացված չեմ, էլի, դրա հետևանքներից:


Իմ ասածն էլ դա ա Բայ ջան, ընդամենը էս դեպքում էլ ա պետք հավատալ ու մարդկանց իրավական ու սոցիալական գիտակցությունը բարձրացնելու փորձ անել, թեկուզ նման թեմաներ քննարկելով։ 

Հ.գ. շարֆս ուրա՜    :Goblin:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ռայը ճիշտ ա էն առումով, որ նման մարդկանց օգնելու գործն անշնորհակալ ա ու երբեմն նաև պարզապես վտանգավոր:
Նույն, ամուսնուս մոր գործունեության օրինակով գիտեմ: 
Վերջերս իրենց կազմակերպության երեխեքով գնացել էին Գավառ մի դատավարության մասնակցելու: Էլի ծեծված մի կին էր, որ ամուսնուն դատի էր տվել:
Իր խմբի վրա հարձակվել էին, սպառնացել ֆիզիկական հաշվեհարդար տեսնել ու հարձակվողների մեջ էր եղել ինչ-որ ռուսամետ գրպանային կուսակցություն, չեմ հիշում ցավոք անունը: Դրա գլխավորը հայտարարել էին, որ էդ խումբը ոտնատակ ա անում մեր սուրբ ավանդույթները(ըստ երևույթին՝ կնոջ գլուխը ջնջխելն են նկատի ունեցել ավանդույթի տակ) և կազմաքանդում ա հայ ընտանիքներն իր անթույլատրելի միջամտություններով:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.09.2014), Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), Rhayader (24.09.2014), Smokie (25.09.2014), Աթեիստ (24.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014), Տրիբուն (26.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայը ճիշտ ա էն առումով, որ նման մարդկանց օգնելու գործն անշնորհակալ ա ու երբեմն նաև պարզապես վտանգավոր:
> Նույն, ամուսնուս մոր գործունեության օրինակով գիտեմ: 
> Վերջերս իրենց կազմակերպության երեխեքով գնացել էին Գավառ մի դատավարության մասնակցելու: Էլի ծեծված մի կին էր, որ ամուսնուն դատի էր տվել:
> Իր խմբի վրա հարձակվել էին, սպառնացել ֆիզիկական հաշվեհարդար տեսնել ու հարձակվողների մեջ էր եղել ինչ-որ ռուսամետ գրպանային կուսակցություն, չեմ հիշում ցավոք անունը: Դրա գլխավորը հայտարարել էին, որ էդ խումբը ոտնատակ ա անում մեր սուրբ ավանդույթները(ըստ երևույթին՝ կնոջ գլուխը ջնջխելն են նկատի ունեցել ավանդույթի տակ) և կազմաքանդում ա հայ ընտանիքներն իր անթույլատրելի միջամտություններով:


«Հայ-Ռուսական Միավորում», Ռոբերտ Ահարոնյան՝ հայտնի է նաև «Փակ Շուկայի» մոտ ակցիաների ընթացքում սալաթչիների երկու «կամանդիրներից» մեկը լինելով, Սուրենյանցին զուգահեռ: Սուրենյանցը հետո խոստովանեց, որ իրենց դրա համար վճարվել է: Ենթադրվում է, որ Գավառի համար էլ է վճարվել, ու ոչ քիչ:

Գավառի դեպքն ունիկալ էր նրանով, որ կինն ինքը պայքարում էր, այդ դեպքում իրեն ցանկացած աջակցություն ոչ միայն արդարացված է, այլ նաև անհրաժեշտ: Գիտակցություն նման նախադեպներն են ստեղծում, ոչ թե տափակ պրոպագանդան:

----------

Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), Smokie (25.09.2014), Աթեիստ (24.09.2014), Գալաթեա (24.09.2014), Տրիբուն (26.09.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ռայը ճիշտ ա էն առումով, որ նման մարդկանց օգնելու գործն անշնորհակալ ա ու երբեմն նաև պարզապես վտանգավոր:
> Նույն, ամուսնուս մոր գործունեության օրինակով գիտեմ: 
> Վերջերս իրենց կազմակերպության երեխեքով գնացել էին Գավառ մի դատավարության մասնակցելու: Էլի ծեծված մի կին էր, որ ամուսնուն դատի էր տվել:
> Իր խմբի վրա հարձակվել էին, սպառնացել ֆիզիկական հաշվեհարդար տեսնել ու հարձակվողների մեջ էր եղել ինչ-որ ռուսամետ գրպանային կուսակցություն, չեմ հիշում ցավոք անունը: Դրա գլխավորը հայտարարել էին, որ էդ խումբը ոտնատակ ա անում մեր սուրբ ավանդույթները(ըստ երևույթին՝ կնոջ գլուխը ջնջխելն են նկատի ունեցել ավանդույթի տակ) և կազմաքանդում ա հայ ընտանիքներն իր անթույլատրելի միջամտություններով:


Գալ, կարող է սխալ եմ հասկացել, բայց Ռայը ոնց որ թե «անշնորհակալ գործ» էր համարում կոնկրետ էն կանանց  օգնելը, որոնք էդ օգնությունը չեն խնդրում։
Քո բերած օրինակում կինը շատ էլ ուզում էր փրկվել։

Ինչ-որ բան սխա՞լ եմ հասկացել։

----------

Rhayader (24.09.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, կարող է սխալ եմ հասկացել, բայց Ռայը ոնց որ թե «անշնորհակալ գործ» էր համարում կոնկրետ էն կանանց  օգնելը, որոնք էդ օգնությունը չեն խնդրում։
> Քո բերած օրինակում կինը շատ էլ ուզում էր փրկվել։
> 
> Ինչ-որ բան սխա՞լ եմ հասկացել։


Երևի ես եմ սխալ հասկացել, չեմ հասցնում շատ ուշադիր հետևել:
Գազանիկիս Սուլեյման Բռնաբար ժամերն են:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.09.2014), ivy (24.09.2014), Rhayader (24.09.2014), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014), Աթեիստ (24.09.2014), Մինա (24.09.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

… …

----------


## Rhayader

> Գալ, կարող է սխալ եմ հասկացել, բայց Ռայը ոնց որ թե «անշնորհակալ գործ» էր համարում կոնկրետ էն կանանց  օգնելը, որոնք էդ օգնությունը չեն խնդրում։
> Քո բերած օրինակում կինը շատ էլ ուզում էր փրկվել։
> 
> Ինչ-որ բան սխա՞լ եմ հասկացել։


Ճիշտ ես հասկացել: Ես միշտ պնդել եմ ու շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ պաշտպանության կարիք ունեցող մարդուն պետք է պաշտպանել:

----------

Մինա (25.09.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ, Գալը Գավառ ասեց, էս դեպքը հիշեցի. հնարավոր է, որ իր ասածն էլ հենց էս դեպքին էր վերաբերվում:
Մի քանի ամիս առաջ ահագին ազդել էր վրաս, Մարիամի դեպքի նման:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


> *Բախտագուշակ Վարսիկի` խոշտանգումների ենթարկված հարսն արդարություն է փնտրում*
> _Անի Հովհաննիսյան_
> 
> 27-ամյա Հասմիկ Խաչատրյանը վախով է տնից դուրս գալիս, երեխային դպրոց տանում, ճանապարհն անցնում, քանի որ ամուսինը խոստացել է նրան «մատաղ անել»:  Հասմիկը Գավառի շրջանի Գանձակ գյուղից է, ամուսնացել է 9 տարի առաջ՝ համագյուղացի Սարգիս Հակոբյանի հետ: Մինչ ամուսնությունը Հասմիկը երբեւէ չի հանդիպել Սարգիսի հետ. նրան հավանել են ամուսնու ծնողներն ու հարս տարել:
> 
> Հակոբյանների ընտանիքին Գավառում, մոտակա շրջաններում եւ նույնիսկ Երեւանում շատերը ճանաչում են Հասմիկի սկեսրոջ՝ «նայող» (բախտագուշակ) Վարսիկի միջոցով:
> 
> «Նայող» Վարսիկենց տանն արդեն քանի տարի է, ինչ Հասմիկը ենթարկվում է բռնությունների, ծեծի եւ խոշտանգման:
> 
> ...



Աղբյուր

----------

Rhayader (25.09.2014), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014), Աթեիստ (25.09.2014), Տրիբուն (26.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Հենց ինքն է ոնց որ:

----------

ivy (25.09.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս աղջիկը ոչ թե բողոքում ա, որ իրան ծեծել են, այլ որ չափից շատ են ծեծել:
Ավելի դիմացկուն լիներ, սկի չէինք էլ իմանա :-(

----------

GriFFin (26.09.2014), Nihil (25.09.2014), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Ի դեպ, Գալը Գավառ ասեց, էս դեպքը հիշեցի. հնարավոր է, որ իր ասածն էլ հենց էս դեպքին էր վերաբերվում:
> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ ահագին ազդել էր վրաս, Մարիամի դեպքի նման:
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> Աղբյուր


Ես էստեղ ավելի շատ տեսա հանդուրժող, իր բեռին դիմացող կնոջը, քան իր պատիվը ու ինքն իրեն պաշտպանողին: 
Չեմ դադարում զարմանալ և նման դաժան մարդկանց վրա և անինքնասեր, խոնարհ աղջիկների: :Dntknw:  :Sad:  
Իսկ սկեսուր-սկեսրայր-տալը ի՛ր կողմից էին առաջին հերթին, բայց դե իրենք էլ մեղքի բաժին ունեն, որովհետև համարյա չէին պաշտպանում՝ հիմնականում լռում էին թե՛ այդ աղջկա, թե՛ հենց իրենց հանդեպ արած վատությունների մասին: Մարդ էն կարգի դաժան լինի, որ անգամ հարազատ ծնողները դողան: :Angry2:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.09.2014)

----------


## ivy

Էս տականքը նույնն էլ սիրուհու հետ է արել, մանրամասները՝ տեսանյութում։

----------


## ivy

Գժվեցի ես էս տեսանյութից։
11 տարեկան աղջիկ փախցնելը որն է։ Երկու տարի երեխա է բռնաբարել ու ծեծել։
Ոչ ոք չի՞ տեսել ինչ է կատարվում։

----------

Rhayader (26.09.2014), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Գժվեցի ես էս տեսանյութից։
> 11 տարեկան աղջիկ փախցնելը որն է։ Երկու տարի երեխա է բռնաբարել ու ծեծել։
> Ոչ ոք չի՞ տեսել ինչ է կատարվում։


Իհարկե շատ եղանակ չի փոխվում, բայց ինձ թվաց, որ 16, ոչ թե 11:

----------


## ivy

> Իհարկե շատ եղանակ չի փոխվում, բայց ինձ թվաց, որ 16, ոչ թե 11:


Մի քանի անգամ լսեցի, հետո տակի քոմենթներն էլ կարդացի. հույս ունեմ՝ 16 է ասում, բայց համոզված չեմ։

----------

Chuk (25.09.2014)

----------


## Մինա

Ես էլ 11 լսեցի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող լավ չի լսվում, բայց հետո ասում ա՝ "երեք-չորս տարի առաջ"...
Այսինքն 14-15 կլիներ վիդեոն ձայնագրելուց, եթե 11 լիներ։
Չեմ կարծում, 20-21 տարեկանի ձեն ա։

----------

Chuk (25.09.2014), Rhayader (26.09.2014), Ուլուանա (25.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես տասնվեց լսեցի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ մի քանի անգամ էդ մասը լսեցի. էլի 11  :Shok: ։
Մարդ չգիտի էլ ինչ ասի... Զարհուրելի ա։

----------

Մինա (25.09.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող լավ չի լսվում, բայց հետո ասում ա՝ "երեք-չորս տարի առաջ"...
> Այսինքն 14-15 կլիներ վիդեոն ձայնագրելուց, եթե 11 լիներ։
> Չեմ կարծում, 20-21 տարեկանի ձեն ա։


Դե, էդքան բաների միջով անցնելուց հետո գուցե ձայնը փոխվել ա, ի՞նչ իմանաս։ Ամեն դեպքում ես էլ եմ ուզում հավատալ, որ տասնվեց ա եղել գոնե... Բայց դե, մեկ ա, ահավոր ա...

----------


## ivy

Նենց ուզեցի տեսնել էդ Սարգիս Հակոբյանին։
Գտա նկարը։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Sambitbaba (06.10.2014), Smokie (26.09.2014), Աթեիստ (25.09.2014), Մինա (26.09.2014), Ուլուանա (25.09.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Նենց ուզեցի տեսնել էդ Սարգիս Հակոբյանին։
> Գտա նկարը։
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Վիդեո էլ *կա*

----------

ivy (25.09.2014), Մինա (26.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց ծիտ տղա ա:  :Think:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես տղայի հետ ուրիշ բառ կգործածեի։

----------


## Մինա

> Վիդեո էլ *կա*


Ու մե ծիծաղ, մե ուրախություն...
Ինչի՞ վրա էին էդքան ուրախացած ցուցարարները:  :Dntknw:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիդեոն նայեցի: Անմեղսունակ ա էրևում  :Think:

----------


## Rhayader

Սոցիալական էքսպերիմենտ թեմայով:

----------

Smokie (26.09.2014), Աթեիստ (26.09.2014), Մինա (26.09.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Սոցիալական էքսպերիմենտ թեմայով:


Պատկերացրեք, թե ինչ բազմազան  արդյունք կլիներ, եթե նման էքսպերիմենտ արվեր Հայաստանում:

- Եթե ծեծող տղան լիներ խեղճ արտաքինով, աղջիկը, այսպես ասենք, առանձնապես չերևացող, ապա շատ դեպքերում կպաշտպանեին աղջկան,
- Եթե ծեծող տղան լիներ խեղճ արտաքինով, իսկ աղջիկը սեքսի, սաղ ջահելները կպաշտպանեին աղջկան,
- Եթե ծեծող տղան լիներ պոռճ, աղջիկը սիրուն լիներ թե չէ, ոչ մեկը ռիսկ չէր անի պաշտպանի, շատ-շատ մի քանի տատիկ-պապիկ ամոթանք տային,

- Եթե ծեծող աղջիկը լիներ սեքսի, իսկ տղան խեղճ արտաքինով, ապա սաղ ջահելները կղժային տղու վրա,
- Եթե ծեծող աղջիկը լիներ առանձնապես ոչ տեսքով, տղան խեղճ արտաքինով, ապա գուցե ոմանք պաշտպանեին,
- Եթե ծեծվող տղան լիներ պոռճ, ապա անկախ աղջկա կերպարից, կողքից շատերը մտքում կհրճվեին, բայց ոչ երկար, որտև պոռճի ախռաննիկները վրա կհասնեին:

Ու սենց լիքը ուրիշ դեպքեր:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Ռեյ սամա (26.09.2014), Տրիբուն (26.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Դե, հա, իրականում ամեն ինչ բարդ է: Պարզապես, եսիմ, ես սա լիարժեք ընտանեկան բռնություն չեմ համարում էլի: Աղջկա վարքը: Ի նկատի ունեմ, ինքն ընդամենը բարկություն է արտահայտում, ռեակցիան, իմ կարծիքով, պայմանավորված էր նրանով, որ աղջիկը տղայի համար լուրջ վտանգ չէր ներկայացնում: Իսկ այ, եթե լուրջ ցավ պատճառեր, ասենք, եղունգների մկրատը փորձեր մտցնել աչքը կամ նման մի բան, ռեակցիա կլիներ:

----------

Chuk (26.09.2014), Մինա (26.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Տրիբուն (26.09.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Էս պլակատը լավն ա.

----------

Rhayader (26.09.2014), Sambitbaba (06.10.2014), Մինա (26.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Շինարար (06.10.2014), Ռեյ սամա (26.09.2014), Տրիբուն (26.09.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Էստեղ էլ կան նմանատիպ թեմաներ՝ այդ թվում և փորձարկումներ երևանցիների վրա, (14:56-ից սկսած): 


Թեմայից դուրս ասեմ, 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*ո՜նց եմ ես զզվում էս Գնել Սարգսյանից, թե՛ իր դերասանությամբ, թե՛ անտաղանդ բանաստեղծությամբ, թե՛ այլ բաներով ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա: :Bad:  :Fool:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.09.2014), Մինա (26.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Տրիբուն (26.09.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տափակի անունն էլ բոլոր մեղքերիս համար Գնել ա  :Sad: 

Հա, ժողովուրդ, դրած սաղիս առավոտից իրիկուն ամեն ձև նվաստացնում են, մենք ոչխարի պես հանդուրժում ենք: Երկու իրա էշ խելքից ծեծված կնիկը աչքիս չի երևում: Մի բան էլ մտածում եմ, որ լրիվ նորմալ ա ու լիարժեք համապատասխանում ա մեր հոգեկերտվածքին - ջիգյարով ծեծել թույլին ու թույլ տալ որ քեզանից ուժեղը քեզ ծեծի, վերջում էլ ձեռքը համբուրել: Սրա անունն ա նամուս ու թասիբ, որից մենք լավ-լավ ենք:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Շինարար (06.10.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հասմիկի գործի զարգացումներից




> «Տարիներ շարունակ ամեն փոքր առիթով ամուսինս ծեծում ու ստորացնում էր ինձ: Սկզբում ձեռքերով էր խփում, հետո անցավ ոտքերին, հետո արդեն ինչ ձեռքի տակ ընկնում էր, դրանով սկսում էր ծեծել…»: Ընտանեկան բռնության ենթարկված Հասմիկ Խաչատրյանի գործով հաջորդ դատական նիստի ժամանակ հրապարակվելու է փորձագիտական եզրակացությունը, որով ապացուցվելու է, որ Հասմիկի ձեռքին առկա սպին այրվածք է, որը հասցվել է ծխախոտով:
> 
> Կնոջը խոշտանգելու մեջ մեղադրվող Սարգիս Հակոբյանն ինքն էր պահանջել այս փորձաքննությունը, որի եզրակացությունը, սակայն, ավելի կբարդացնի իրեն հասցեագրված մեղադրանքը:
> 
> «Պաշտպանական կողմը փաստորեն իր ձեռքով մեզ հանձնեց մեկ այլ ապացույց, համաձայն որի` Հասմիկ Խաչատրյանի մարմնի վրա առկա սպին այրվածքի հետեւանքով է գոյացել»,- «WomenNet.am»-ին ասաց տուժողի ներկայացուցիչ Տիգրան Մուրադյանը:
> 
> Փաստաբանի կարծիքով` սեպտեմբերի 22-ին կայանալիք դատական նիստի ընթացքում հավանաբար կավարտվի գործով ձեռք բերված ապացույցների քննությունը, որին կհաջորդեն մեղադրողի եւ տուժողի ճառերը:
> 
> Հասմիկը Գավառի շրջանի Գանձակ գյուղից է, ամուսնացել է 9 տարի առաջ՝ համագյուղացի Սարգիս Հակոբյանի հետ, ով հայտնի գուշակ Վարսիկի որդին է: Մինչ ամուսնությունը Հասմիկը երբեւէ չի հանդիպել Սարգիսի հետ. նրան հավանել են ամուսնու ծնողներն ու հարս տարել:
> ...

----------

Աթեիստ (06.10.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Շինարար (06.10.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Էլի էս Լիլն եկավ՝ ինֆարկտի բուն թեմաներով։
> 
> Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքիր ա օրենքով պաշտպանվելը, քան ինչու-ն։
> 
> Ալֆ, եթե կարդաս, պատասխանի խնդրում եմ․
> Եթե ամուսինը կնոջը ծեծում է ՝ սիստեմատիկ կամ ոչ, կինը ի՞նչ միջոցների կարող ա դիմել՝ բաժանվելուց զատ։ Եթե ինքնապաշտպանվելու նպատակով տա ամուսնու գլուխը կոտրի, բառիս բուն իմաստով, ի՞նչ պատժի կենթարկվի։


ահագին ուշ եմ կարդում, ցանկացած ինքնապաշտպանութուն պետք է սպառնալիքին համարժեք լինի, այլապես ինքնապաշտպանության անհրաժեշտ միջոցների սահմանազանցում կլինի: Անկախ ամեն ինչից, հաստատ էնքան պատիժ չի սահմանվի, ինչքան սպանության համար է սահմանված:

----------

Dayana (07.10.2014)

----------


## ivy

Բախտագուշակները Վարսիկի տղայի ու իր կնոջ՝ Հասմիկի գործն էսպիսի ավարտ ունեցավ.




> Բախտագուշակ Վարսիկի որդին՝ Սարգիս Հակոբյանը,  Գավառի դատարանի որոշմամբ, նախկին կնոջը՝ Հասմիկ Խաչատրյանին խոշտանգելու համար  ազատազրկման դատապարտվեց Քրեական օրենսգրքի 119 –րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասով: Նա մեկ տարի վեց ամսվա ազատազրկման դատապարտվեց, բայց համաներմամբ ազատվեց նաեւ այդ պատժից: Հասմիկ Խաչատրյանի քաղաքացիական հայցը մերժվեց՝ անհիմն լինելու պատճառաբանությամբ: Հասմիկ Խաչատրյանը պահանջել էր՝ առողջական վնասի փոխհատուցում մեկ միլիոն դրամ, իսկ բարոյական փոխհատուցում՝ երեք միլիոն դրամ: Ինչը մերժվեց: Հիշեցնենք, որ ըստ տուժող Հասմիկ Խաչատրյանի, ամուսինը իր երեխայի ծննդյան օրվանից ալկոհոլի ազդեցության տակ մշտապես բռնությունների է ենթարկել իրեն՝ աթոռով, ոտքով, բռունցքով ծեծի ենթարկել, ծխախոտը հանգցրել իր թեւերի վրա: Արփինե ՍԻՄՈՆՅԱՆ 
> 
> Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ http://www.aravot.am/2014/12/22/527253/ 
> 
> © 1998 - 2014 Առավոտ – Լուրեր Հայաստանից



Աղբյուր

----------

Աթեիստ (23.12.2014)

----------


## Tado

բարև, *Վոլտ*  :Smile:  ես էլ վերջապես սկսեցի ակումբ ներխուժել



> Ու սխալ ա մեղքը գցել մենակ հասարակության վրա: Էդ հասարակությունն իրենից մարդկանց հավաք ա ներկայացնում, ավել բան չի: Եթե մեկը բարոյական նորմերի զոհ ա դարձել, վաթսուն տոկոս մեղքն իրենն ա: Թող չդառնար: Ոչ մեկ զոհ ի սկզբանե չի ծնվում: Թող պայքարեր, կռիվ տար: Էդ տեսակի մարդկանց հիմնական արդարացումը 《դե կյանքը ինձ հաղթեց》ասելն ա: Թող չհաղթեր: Հետո ոºր կյանքի հետ են իրենք, որ ասում են ինձ հաղթեց` կենցաղայինի ու քառակուսի նորմերի? Իրենք սկի չգիտեն էլ որ դա չի կյանքը, հա, կյանքի մի մաս ա, բայց լրիվ կյանքը չի: 
> Խոսքը էն մարդկանց մասին էր, ովքեր համակերպվել են իրենց վիճակի հետ ու ասում են դե կյանքը դաժան ա, սենց պիտի լիներ:
> Դե պիտի, պիտի, ստացեք ձեր  շաբաթական ծեծի բաժինը:


ըստ իս սխալ ա առհասարակ մեղքն ամբողջովին ինչ-որ մեկի վրա բարդելը։ կինը, որ ենթարկվում ա ընտանեկան բռնության, ուզում ա աշխարհի ամենահավ, ամենահամակերպվող արարածը լինի, իր տուզիկությամբ որևէ կերպ չի արդարացնում կամ չի հիմնավորում "կյանքին" կամ "ամուսնուն"։
Ասելիքս էն ա, որ բռնությունը բացասական երևույթ ա անկախ դաստիարակությունից ու տփվողի կռվարարական կարողություններից կամ պայքարելու ձգտումից։
մարդու՝ ճակատագրի ու կյանքի վրա ամեն ինչ բարդելու ձգտումն ուրիշ օպերա ա։

----------


## Շինարար

Գավառի ոստիկանությունը մի քանի օր առաջ ձերբակալել էր Սարգիս Հակոբյանին՝ ծնողներին ծեծելու, նրանցից գումար շորթելու եւ տունը հրկիզելու փորձ կատարելու համար։ Հակոբյանին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել, քննիչը երկամսյա կալանքի որոշում է կայացրել։ Քրեական գործի մանրամասները դեռ հայտնի չեն։ 


Շարունակությունը

----------

Tiger29 (06.01.2015)

----------


## Dayana

Բուլղար կոլեգաներիցս մեկն էր սոց․կայքերից մեկում տեղադրել

----------

boooooooom (07.01.2015), Chuk (08.01.2015), delicate (10.06.2015), GriFFin (10.06.2015), Sambitbaba (10.06.2015), Smokie (07.01.2015), Մուշու (08.01.2015), Շինարար (08.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Գավառի ոստիկանությունը մի քանի օր առաջ ձերբակալել էր Սարգիս Հակոբյանին՝ ծնողներին ծեծելու, նրանցից գումար շորթելու եւ տունը հրկիզելու փորձ կատարելու համար։ Հակոբյանին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել, քննիչը երկամսյա կալանքի որոշում է կայացրել։ Քրեական գործի մանրամասները դեռ հայտնի չեն։ 
> 
> 
> Շարունակությունը


«Խիզախ կին». ընտանեկան բռնությանը դիմակայելու Գավառի բնակչուհու դիրքորոշումը գնահատանքի է արժանանում


Շարունակությունը

----------

GriFFin (10.06.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արդարադատ Նախը շրջանառության մեջ ա դրել ԸՆՏԱՆԵԿԱՆ ԲՌՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿԱՆԽԱՐԳԵԼՄԱՆ ԵՎ ԸՆՏԱՆԵԿԱՆ ԲՌՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԵՆԹԱՐԿՎԱԾ ԱՆՁԱՆՑ ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՀՀ Օրենքի նախագիծը։  

Բարեպաշտ հայ համայնքը լծվել ա նախագծի բուռն քննարկումներին։ Ակտիվ քնարկողների մեծ մասը «վառենք եվրոգոմիկներին» աղանդից են, որոնք բնականաբր դեմ են օրենքի ընդունմանը։ 

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք․ պետք ա օրենքը, պետք չի, մի բան կտա, չի տա։ Թե՞ իրոք սիրող ամուսինը պետք ա կնգան ու երեխեքին ռեգուլյար սրտանց տփի։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.10.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ի միջի այլոց, ուրախալին էն ա, որ էս Իրավական Ակտերի Նախագծերի Հրապարակման կայքը ու վաբշե գաղափարը, որը ԵՄ աջակցությամբ ա ստեղծվել, ահագին ակտիվ գործում ա։ Լիքը մարդիկ ու ՀԿ-ներ, այսինքն սենց ասած քաղհասարակությունը, լավ էլ կարծիք մարծիք ա գրում, առաջարկություններ ա անում, և այլն։ 

Ալլա Կիրակոսյան
04.10.2017 11:58:16



> Ես շատ կողմ եմ այս օրենքին, ես հիմա18 տարեկան եմ, ամբողջ մանկությունս մամաս ենթարկվել է դաժան ծեծերի հորս կողմից,հաճախ մեզ էլ էր ծեծում, միշտ մաման ոստիկանություն էր կանչում, դիմումներ գրում, բայց ոստիկանները ասում էին, որ բացի նրանից, որ հորս մեկ սուտկա պահեն բաժանմուքնում, ուրիշ բան չեն կարող անել։

----------

Շինարար (11.10.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս եվրոգոմիկների աղանդի մտքի թռիչքները վաբշե վերջն են։ 
Կարծում եմ՝ պետք ա օրենքն անցկացվի։ Բայց քանի դեռ կանանց՝ տղամարդկանցից ֆինանսական կախվածությունը կա, խնդիրը չի վերանալու, ծեծող ամուսիններն էլ չեն պատժվելու։ Ուղղակի քայլ առ քայլ պետք ա հասնել դրան։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.10.2017), Շինարար (11.10.2017), Տրիբուն (11.10.2017)

----------


## Lion

Մի զգույշ կարծիք, էլի... 

Ապրի *Տրիբուն*ը, չէի կարդացել, քանի որ շատ զբաղված էի, բայց ի վերջո կարդացի:

Ժողովուրդ, հերթական գալոչկա ենթադրող, անատամ, անիմաստ օրենքն է, որը բերվել է ըստ երևույթին քանի որ տակը փող կա: Ոչ կգործի, ոչ էլ էապես կզգացվի, որ այն կա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի զգույշ կարծիք, էլի... 
> 
> Ապրի *Տրիբուն*ը, չէի կարդացել, քանի որ շատ զբաղված էի, բայց ի վերջո կարդացի:
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, հերթական գալոչկա ենթադրող, անատամ, անիմաստ օրենքն է, որը բերվել է ըստ երևույթին քանի որ տակը փող կա: Ոչ կգործի, ոչ էլ էապես կզգացվի, որ այն կա...


Ի՞նչ փող կա տակը ապեր, ու ամենակարևորը՝ ինչքա՞ն։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ի՞նչ փող կա տակը ապեր, ու ամենակարևորը՝ ինչքա՞ն։


2 մլյոն, Տրիբուն ձյա, եվրոպացիք սերժիկին երկու մլյոն են տվել, էն էլ ասել է՝ կընդունենք, ընտանիքներից երեխեքին կվեկալենք, ձեր գոմիկներին կտանք, որ պահեն:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2017), Տրիբուն (12.10.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 2 մլյոն, Տրիբուն ձյա, եվրոպացիք սերժիկին երկու մլյոն են տվել, էն էլ ասել է՝ կընդունենք, ընտանիքներից երեխեքին կվեկալենք, ձեր գոմիկներին կտանք, որ պահեն:


Վայ ես Սերժիկի տերը թաղեմ։ Հայաստանում մի միլիոն երեխա կա։ Փաստորեն հատը 2 եվրոյով բիրիք տվել ա։

----------


## Lion

> Ի՞նչ փող կա տակը ապեր, ու ամենակարևորը՝ ինչքա՞ն։


Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ վարկ-մարկ են կպցրել՝ դե, թրենինգներ կանեն, բրոշուրներ կտպեն, թանկ-թանկ դասախոսներ կհրավիրեն ու ատկատներ կկազմակերպեն - ոնց արվում է նման դեպքերում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ վարկ-մարկ են կպցրել՝ դե, թրենինգներ կանեն, բրոշուրներ կտպեն, թանկ-թանկ դասախոսներ կհրավիրեն ու ատկատներ կկազմակերպեն - ոնց արվում է նման դեպքերում...


Վա՞տ ա թրեյնինգներ կազմակերպելը  :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Վա՞տ ա թրեյնինգներ կազմակերպելը


Վատա էդ առիթով փող լափելն ու երկիրը պարտքի տակ գցելը, թե չէ իրական թրեյնինգի դեմ ես բան չունեմ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վատա էդ առիթով փող լափելն ու երկիրը պարտքի տակ գցելը, թե չէ իրական թրեյնինգի դեմ ես բան չունեմ...


Եթե էս իրոք որեւէ միջազգային կազմակերպության նախապայման ա, ուրեմն ամենայն հավանականությամբ ԵՄ-ն ա։ Եթե ԵՄ-ն ա, ուրեմն գրանտ ա, վարկ չի։ ԵՄ-ն, ի տարբերություն մեր դաշնակից ու բարեկամ ՌԴ-ի գրանտներ ա տալիս, ու հիմնականում բյուջետային աջակցության տեսքով։ Այսինքն փողը ուղիղ գնում ա պետությանը, ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ։ Կարող ա կողքից էլ տեխնիկական աջակցություն լինի, թրեյնինգներ եւ այլն։ Այսինքն, ոնց քցում եմ օգուտից բացի, ուրիշ բան չկա։

----------


## Lion

> Եթե էս իրոք որեւէ միջազգային կազմակերպության նախապայման ա, ուրեմն ամենայն հավանականությամբ ԵՄ-ն ա։ Եթե ԵՄ-ն ա, ուրեմն գրանտ ա, վարկ չի։ ԵՄ-ն, ի տարբերություն մեր դաշնակից ու բարեկամ ՌԴ-ի գրանտներ ա տալիս, ու հիմնականում բյուջետային աջակցության տեսքով։ Այսինքն փողը ուղիղ գնում ա պետությանը, ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ։ Կարող ա կողքից էլ տեխնիկական աջակցություն լինի, թրեյնինգներ եւ այլն։ Այսինքն, ոնց քցում եմ օգուտից բացի, ուրիշ բան չկա։


Եթե սա արտաքին պարտքը չի մեծացնում, ես որևէ պրետենզիա իհարկե չունեմ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե սա արտաքին պարտքը չի մեծացնում, ես որևէ պրետենզիա իհարկե չունեմ...


Լիոն ջան, ՀՀ պետական պարտքը մոտ 6 միլիարդ դոլար ա։ Եթե նույնիսկ էս երկու միլիոնը արտաքին պարտքը մեծացնի էլ, էտ քննարկումը ոչ նյութական ա, immaterial, կասեին մեր ամերիկացի բարեկամները։ 

Էտ նույնն ա, որ ասենք Տիգրան Մեծը մի միլիոնանոց բանակով ու հազար փղով գնա Հռոմը գրավելու, բայց փոշմանի, քանի որ չորս զոհ ա տալու ու մի փիղը վիրավորվելույա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրիշ բան, որ օրենքի անատամության մասով հետդ կարող ա համաձայն եմ։ Էն էլ դրան մասնագիտական կարծիք ա պետք։ Ասենք, սահմանվող պատիժները նորմալ են, թե՞ չէ։ Կամ վաբշե պետք ա պատիժ սահմանավի էս օրենքում, թե՞ էտ ՔրՕրում պիտի համապատասխան փոփոխություններ իրականացվեն։ Թե՞ էտ վաբշե կարևոր չի, ու էս պահին կարևոր ա, որ «ընտանեկան բռնության» սկզբունքը ներմուծվի ՀՀ դատաիրավական համակարգ։

----------

Lion (13.10.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասեմ որ գտա  :LOL:  

ՀՀ-ԵՄ համաձայնագիր ա, կնքված 2015 թվի դեկտեմբերին, 12 միլիոն եվրո փաթեթով, որից 11 միլիոնը գրանտ ա, ուղղակի բոյւջետային աջակցության տեսքով։ Էս օրենքի ընդունումը դեռ 2016-ին պիտի արվեր, բայց ուշացրել են, հիմա ափալ թափալ անում են։ 11 միլիոնից էս տարի (2017-ին) հատկացվելու ա միայն 2.5 միլիոնը, ու էս օրենքի ընդունումը 4 նախապայմաներից միայն մեկն ա, ու իրա կատարմանը կցված ա ընդամենը 0.5 միլիոն եվրո։ Դեռ երեք այլ բան էլ կա անելու (կամ կարող ա արդեն արել են) որ էս 2.5 միլիոնը ամբողջությամբ ստանան։ 

Կարճ ասած, գործի մեջ փող կա, բայց էական չի։ Էական ա երկու այլ բան․ 

- Ընտանեկան բռնության կոնցեպտը մտնում ա ՀՀ դատաիրավական համակարգ, ու հույս ունեմ, որ էտ նաև մեր եկրի առաջնությունների թվում ա ու թելադրված չի միայն ԵՄ համաձայնագրվ։ Չնայած, եթե կառավարությունը համաձայնագիրը ստորագրել ա, ենթադրվում ա, որ ստորագրել ա մի բան, որը նաև իրա առաջնայնություններին ա համապատասխանում; 

- Կա երկրի հեղինակության հարց․ եթե ստորագրել ես, պիտի անես, ոռ խաղացնել չկա։ Էն էլ եթե ստորագրել ես հեղինակավոր միջազգային կառույցի, ԵՄ հետ։

----------

Lion (13.10.2017), Գաղթական (12.10.2017), Հայկօ (12.10.2017), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2017)

----------


## paqavor

Շատ տարօրինակ է, որ ԵՄ-թյան էմիսարը հենց հիմա է էս օրենքը բռթում առաջ, երբ որ պետք է ստորագրվի Հայաստան-ԵՄ համաձայնագիրը, ու ժողովրդի մեծ մասը կողմ էր այդ համաձայնագրին,  ու էս օրենքի դիմաց խոստանում է վիզաների տրման դյուրացում:
Ամեն ինչ արվում է, որ Հայաստանում աշխուժանան հակա եվրոպականները ու իրականում քաղաքական օրակարգը շեղեն շատ ավելի լուրջ հարցերից, որոնցից կենտրոնում պուտինական-գազպրոմական վարչապետի հակապետական գործառույթներն են :
Ոնց որ ԵՄ էմիսարը հենց աշխատում է ԵՄ-ության դեմ ու ՌԴ օգտին: 
...
Շատ տարօրինակ է:

Կարծեմ Եվրախորհրդի նախագահ Դոնալդ Տուսկի, ով մի ժամանակ Լեհաստանի վարչապետն էր, էն ժամանակ երբ որ լեհական պրեզիդենտի օդանավը կործանվեց,   լեհական հակահետախուզությունը պետական դավաճանության  մեղադրանք է ներկայացրել ի օգուտ Ռուսաստանի: 
Հիմա Հայաստանում էլ ձեռագիրը նույնն է: 
Իմիջայոց էս նույն օրենքի ընդունումը նույնպես նախապայման էր Լեհաստանի համար, սակայն լեհերը այն ֆուկ արին, մեջտեղ բերելով իրանց կաթոլիկ կարգ ու կանոնը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էն գենդերային հավասարության օրենքն էլ չէ՞ր էս փաթեթի մի մաս, որ սենց շուխուռից հետո չընդունեցին։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն գենդերային հավասարության օրենքն էլ չէ՞ր էս փաթեթի մի մաս, որ սենց շուխուռից հետո չընդունեցին։


Հնարավոր ա, քանի որ համաձայնագրում ձևակերպումը ընդհանրական ա․ 




> 4) Condition: Effective gender equality mechanisms and protection of victims of domestic/gender-based violence and abuse 
> 
> 4.1 Adoption of standalone legislation on domestic violence in line with UN Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Discrimination Against Women (CEDAW)


Էս կարգի ձևակերպման տակ կամ գենդերային հավասարության մասին օրենքը կարելի անցկացնել, համ էլ ընտանեկան բռնության մասին օրենքը։

Բայց մի բան հուշում ա, որ դրա հետ կապված ուրիշ համաձայնգիր ա եղել։ ԵՄ-ն սովորաբար մի քանի զուգահեռ կամ իրարից հետո էկող ու որոշակի overlap-ով համաձայնագրեր ա ունենում, ու գենդերային հավասարության օրենքը կարող ա նախորդ համաձայնագրի մաս ա եղել։ Ես էտ գենդերային օրենքի քննարկումների տարին չեմ հիշում - եթե 2016-ից առաջ էր, ուրեմն ուրշ համաձայնագիր ա։ 

Ընդհանուր առմամբ էական չի, էս թո ուրիշ։ Ինստրումենտը նույնն ա, գաղափարն ու նպատակները մոտ են ու մի փաթեթի մաս են։ Արդյունքներն էլ մեր համար են ու օգտակար են, ուրիշների համար չեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ տարօրինակ է, որ ԵՄ-թյան էմիսարը հենց հիմա է էս օրենքը բռթում առաջ, երբ որ պետք է ստորագրվի Հայաստան-ԵՄ համաձայնագիրը, ու ժողովրդի մեծ մասը կողմ էր այդ համաձայնագրին,  *ու էս օրենքի դիմաց խոստանում է վիզաների տրման դյուրացում:*


Չկա տենց բան։ Վիզաների դյուրացումն ու էս օրենքների ընդունումը իրար հետ ոչ մի ուղղակի կապ չունեն, երկու տարբեր պրոցեսներ են։ Կարելի ա հեավոր կապեր գտնել, որ ԵՄ հետ համագործակցության բարելավումն ու խորացումը վիզաների դյուրացման բանակցություններին օգուտ կտան, բայց, մեկ ա, սրանք լրից տարբեր պրոցեսներ են։ Նենց որ, պետո չի աջաբ սանդալ սարքել ․․․ 




> Իմիջայոց էս նույն օրենքի ընդունումը նույնպես նախապայման էր Լեհաստանի համար, սակայն լեհերը այն ֆուկ արին, մեջտեղ բերելով իրանց կաթոլիկ կարգ ու կանոնը:


Լեհաստանի ի՞նչ անելու նախապայման կարա եղած լինի էս օրենքը։ Լեհաստանը ԵՄ անդամ ա, արդեն 14 տարի ա։ Հետևապես օրենսդրությունը ամբողջությամն համապատասխանեցրած ա EU Acquis-ին։ Կարող ա նույն անունով օրենք չունեն, բայց համապատասխան օրենսդրություն հաստատ ունեն ու չեն կարա չունենան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու ընդհանրապես շատ ոռի հայկական խասյաթ կա ամեն ինչ հավայի բարդացնելու ու խելոք դեմքով տողատակեր փնտրելու։ Ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ ա․ ուզու՞մ ենք մենք ինքներս սենց օրենք ու օրենքի կիրառում, թե՞ ինչքան շատ չոբան մնանք, էնքան լավ։ Չոբան մնալու համար էլ հեչ պարտադիր չի սամալյոտներ պայթացնել, այլ երկրների անհաջող օրինակներ բերել, արտաքին պարտքը մեծացնել ու փոքրացնել, ազգային երգ ու պար երգել - կարելի ա պարզապես չոբան մնալ։

----------

Հայկօ (13.10.2017), Վիշապ (13.10.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ալլա Կիրակոսյան
> 04.10.2017 11:58:16


Էն, որ սութի բարոյական նորմերով առաջնորդվելով ոմանք չեն ուզում խառնվել այլոց գործերի մեջ՝ կարող եմ պատկերացնել..
Էն, որ խծբ/կաշառքի հաշվին որոշ գործեր կարող են կարճվել՝ էդ էլ եմ կարող պատկերացնել..

Միայն մի բան ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ.
եթե կա կոնկրետ բողոք, որ տվյալ քաղաքացին ծեծի ա ենթարկել մեկ այլ քաղաքացու, ինչի՞ հիման վրա պիտի ոստիկանը մի դեպքում գործին ընթացք տա, եթե տուժողն ու մեղադրյալը օտար մարդիկ են, իսկ մյուս դեպքում՝ ոչ, եթե տուժողը մեղադրյալի կինն ա:

----------


## Lion

*Տրիբուն* ջան, փաստորեն ամրապնդվեցի իմ այն կարծիքով, որ հերթական անատամ օրենքն են ընդունում, որովհետև մեջը փող կա...

Սենց երկիր չեն կառավարում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն* ջան, փաստորեն ամրապնդվեցի իմ այն կարծիքով, որ հերթական անատամ օրենքն են ընդունում, որովհետև մեջը փող կա...
> Սենց երկիր չեն կառավարում...


Ինչ ասեմ, ապեր, ամեն մեկն իրա եզրահանգումներն ա անում։ Քո համար եթե էտ պահն ա կարևոր, ուրեմն տենց ա։ Իմ համար արդեն ասեցի ինչն ա կարևոր։ 

Իսկ երկիրը շուտվանից չի կառավարվում։ Լրիվ ինքնահոսի էշ գլոխը տնգած գնում ա  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (13.10.2017), Վիշապ (13.10.2017)

----------


## Lion

Ցավով համաձայնվեմ հետդ - սենց երկիրը եթե չեն կառավարում, ապա հաստատ՝ չեն պահում: Մեր ազգն ավելիին է արժանի...

Էս օրենքն էլ կընդունվի, կմոռացվի, կգնա, բայց... սենց երկիր չեն պահում...

----------


## paqavor

> Չկա տենց բան։ Վիզաների դյուրացումն ու էս օրենքների ընդունումը իրար հետ ոչ մի ուղղակի կապ չունեն, երկու տարբեր պրոցեսներ են։ Կարելի ա հեավոր կապեր գտնել, որ ԵՄ հետ համագործակցության բարելավումն ու խորացումը վիզաների դյուրացման բանակցություններին օգուտ կտան, բայց, մեկ ա, սրանք լրից տարբեր պրոցեսներ են։ Նենց որ, պետո չի աջաբ սանդալ սարքել ․․․


Իսկ դու անձամբ էտ բանակցություների հետ ինչ որ անմիջական կապ ունե՞ս

Իսկ մինչև կներկայացնես քո ներդրումը էտ հարցում, լսենք է մարդու ներկայացումը, ով որ իպաշտոնե  ոչ միայն ինֆորմացված է էտ ամեն ինչից, այլ նաև այն շատ հասկանալի ներկայացրել է ասենք էս հարցազրույցի մեջ:



*էս հարցը ներկայացվում է 28:42 -ից:*


Իսկ ընդանրապես ասած, պրիմիտիվ կուլտուրա ունեցիր դիմացինի հետ խոսալուց չվիրավորել:
Մարդ, ով "ոխերիմ թշնամի է" ընտանեական բռնության, ամեն մի երկրորդ խոսքի մեջ բռնանում է ուրիշի մտքի վրա, ձեռ է առնում իր հետ ոչ համակարծիք մարդուն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավ չե՞ս ․․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մարդը ուղղակի իրա բերանով ասում ա 33:42-ից, որ վիզա ֆրի ունեցող ու ասոցացված ոչ բոլոր երկրներ են ընդունել էտ օրենքը։ Կրիկնում եմ, ուղղակի պյման վիզա ֆրի-ի համար, որ ընտանեկան բռնության մասին օրենք պիտի ընդունվի, չի եղել, ու չի կարա լինի։ Ուղղակի պայման ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ, որ գրված ա որևէ համաձայնագրում։ Անուղղակիորեն ԵՄ հետ հարաբերություններում ամեն ինչն էլ փոխկապակցված ա - սկած կռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարից, վերջացրած մարդու իրավունքներով, նույնիսկ դատապարտյալների կյանքի պայմաններով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու ցավոք սրտի նենց չի, որ արդեն բանակցությունները սկսվել են վիզա ֆրի-ի, մենք էլ դարդ ենք անում, որ չենք հասցնում օրենքն ընդունենք։ 

Բանակցությունները սկսելու համար դեռ պիտի էն անտեր Comprehensive and Enhanced Partnership Agreement-ը ստորագրվի նոյեմբերին, որը յա կստորագրի, յա Սերժիկը վերջին վարկյանին էլի չափալախ կուտի ու կհրաժարվի։ Դեռ Եվրոհանձնաժողովի որոշում պիտի լինի, որ բանակցությունները սկսվեն վիզա ֆրի-ի։ Դեռ գործողությունների ծրագիր պիտի հաստատվի, որի մեջ արդեն լիքը օրենք-մորենքների ընդունումներ կլինեն։ Հետո նոոոոր վիզա ֆրի կամ կհաստատվի, կամ էլ չէ։ 

Իսկ Աշոյանը քիչ ա մնում նենց ներկայացնի, որ ԵՄ դեսպանն ասել, էս օրնենքն ընունում եք, որ վիզա ֆրի, դավայ։  :LOL:  Աշոտյանի ի պաշտոնե ամեն ասածը որ լուրջ ընդունենք, հիմա պիտի Շվեդիայում ապրեինք։

----------

Վիշապ (13.10.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ցավալի է, որ դարավոր ավանդույթներ ունեցող ազգին ինչ-որ նորաթուխ աղվամազավոր եվրոպացիներ հիմա եկել փող են տալիս, որ մեր հարազատ կանանց չծեծենք ու պաշտպանենք օրենքով, բա սենց վերջը ՈՒ՞Ր ենք գնում :Ճ

----------

Lion (17.10.2017), Smokie (14.10.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Եթե լուրջ, իմ մոտ տպավորություն է, որ ՀՀ-ում անկախությունից ի վեր օրենսդրական ու էլի ուրիշ կցկտուր «բարեփոխումներ» տեղի են ունենում միայն Եվրոմիությունից բզելով ու փողով: 
Այսինքն Եվրոմիությունը որ մեզ չբզի, մենք վայթե երկար տարիներ լռված միալար երգելու ենք՝ «Սո-վե-տա-կա՜ն ա-զա՜տ աշ-խարհ Հա-յաս-տա՜ն... Մեծ Ռու-սի-ան մեզ եղ-բայ-րու-թյան ձեռք մեկնե՜ց...» 
Սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ ինչ-որ դրական շարժ կա՞, բացի թանկացումներից, 1000 դրամ հավաքելուց, ԵՏՄ մտնելուց...

----------

Lion (17.10.2017), Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), Աթեիստ (13.10.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայտնի ուժերն են պարտադրել այս օրենքը՝ ընտանիքը պղծելու համար. Վարդան Բոստանջյան

Բոստանջյան, ի՞նչ գործ ունես։ Վեր ընգի տեղդ, քո գործով զբաղվի էլի։  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հայտնի ուժերն են պարտադրել այս օրենքը՝ ընտանիքը պղծելու համար. Վարդան Բոստանջյան
> 
> Բոստանջյան, ի՞նչ գործ ունես։ Վեր ընգի տեղդ, քո գործով զբաղվի էլի։


Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ինտելեկտը վայթե արդեն ձգտւմ ա ա ծանր դեբիլության աստիճանի: Նման ա, որ Գալուստ Սահակյանը օրինակելի էտալոն ա սրանց համար, ու մեկը մյուսի հետ մրցակցում են, ով ավելի շատ էշ էշ  դուրս կտա:
Էս էլ սենց՝ 
Մեր ներքին գործերին են խառնվում, դեմ եմ. ո՞վ է նրանց թույլ տվել նախաստորագրել. Արամ Սարգսյանը՝ ՀՀ-ԵՄ նոր փաստաթղթի մասին
Մարդը դասը չսովորած աշակերտի պես կռուտիտ ա լինում իրենից հնարած իդեաֆիքսերի շուրջ, էնքան որ պրծնի լրագրողի հարցերից :Ճ 

Ինձ թվում է, ահագին անհույս ու խորն ա էս դեբիլ վիճակը, ու չեմ հավատում, որ մոտ ապագայում ընենց վիճակ ստեղծվի բացի ինչ-որ ռուսաստանախառը գոլբալ կատակլիզմից, որ էս բթամիտները մաքրվեն, սրանց տեղը գան մի քիչ ուղեղ ունեցող ադեկվատ մարդիկ:

----------

Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), Աթեիստ (21.10.2017), Տրիբուն (20.10.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ինտելեկտը վայթե արդեն ձգտւմ ա ա ծանր դեբիլության աստիճանի: Նման ա, որ Գալուստ Սահակյանը օրինակելի էտալոն ա սրանց համար, ու մեկը մյուսի հետ մրցակցում են, ով ավելի շատ էշ էշ  դուրս կտա:
> Էս էլ սենց՝ 
> Մեր ներքին գործերին են խառնվում, դեմ եմ. ո՞վ է նրանց թույլ տվել նախաստորագրել. Արամ Սարգսյանը՝ ՀՀ-ԵՄ նոր փաստաթղթի մասին
> Մարդը դասը չսովորած աշակերտի պես կռուտիտ ա լինում իրենից հնարած իդեաֆիքսերի շուրջ, էնքան որ պրծնի լրագրողի հարցերից :Ճ 
> 
> Ինձ թվում է, ահագին անհույս ու խորն ա էս դեբիլ վիճակը, ու չեմ հավատում, որ մոտ ապագայում ընենց վիճակ ստեղծվի բացի ինչ-որ ռուսաստանախառը գոլբալ կատակլիզմից, որ էս բթամիտները մաքրվեն, սրանց տեղը գան մի քիչ ուղեղ ունեցող ադեկվատ մարդիկ:


Դե սա անձնագրով դեգենեռատ ա։

----------


## paqavor

Քանի որ ստեղ խոսվում է նաև "ընտանեական բռնություններ" օրենքից, ապա մի քիչ էլ որ փակագծերը բացենք-
- Երեք տարեկան երեխան ցանկանում է ուտել միմիայն շոկոլադ: Հիմա չէ որ ծնողը նրա վրա /հավանաբար հոգեբանորեն/ բռնանալու է, շոկոլադ չտալով ու դրա փոխարեն ճաշ առաջարկելով:
- Նույն երեխան կատեգորիկ հրաժարվում է ընդունել դեղ, որը իր առողջության համար անհրաժեշտ է, ու չի համաձայնվում, որ իրեն սրսկեն: Ինչ անել, բռնանա՞լ իր կամքի վրա
-Նույն երեխան արդեն դպրոցական տարիքում կատեգորիկ հրաժարվում է հաճախել դասի ու ցանկանում է տունը նստել ու կոմպի վրա խաղալ: Ի՞նչ դիրք պետք է բռնի ծնողը:

Ու վերջին հաշվով, ծնողի կողմից ցանկացած գոծողություն կարելի է բերել հասցնել բռնության գործադրման մեղադրանքին, եթե մեղադրող կողմը մակարդակ ու մոտիվացիա ունենա դա անելու:
Ցանկացած "համոզելու" պրոցես վերջին հաշովով իր մեջ բռնության տարրեր է պարունակում:
Ուրեմն ի՞նչ: Ընտանիքում մարդիկ իրար հետ պետք է ընդանրապես չշփվե՞ն, երբ իրարից տարբեր վարք են ուզում դրսևորել նույն քաղաքուսի մետրի վրա: Ասենք քույր ու եղբայր: Մեկը ուզում է նույն սենյակում, որը տան մեջ միակն է, ժամանակի նույն պահին պարել  իսկ մյուսը ուզում է գիրք կարդալ: Իրար հետ պե՞տք է կոմինիկացվեն ու ինչ որ մեկը զիճի մյուսին:  Բայց չէ՞ որ այդ զիճումը վերջին հաշվով սեփական ցանկության վրա բռնության հաշվին է լինելու: Այդ կոունիկացիայի ժամանակ երբ որ դիմացինին համոզում ես, որ քո համար շատ կարևոր է  այդ գիրք կարդալը, քանի որ վաղը քննության ես ու էտ ընթացքում ազդում ես դիմացինի զգացմունքների, տրամաբանական շղթայի վրա ու համոզում որ հարգի քո իրավունքը գիրք կարդալու, չէ որ իր հանդեպ, ֆիզիկայի լեզվով ասած , ճնշում ես գործադրում ու նա փոխում է իր պարելու մտադրություները, որը նա նախապես ուներ:  Հիմա գիրք կարդացող քույրը ընտանեական բռություն գործադրո՞ղ  է:

----------

Lion (22.10.2017)

----------


## paqavor

Ինչ վերաբերվում է "ծեծն ընտանիքում":

http://www.parliament.am/legislation...show&ID=1349#7




> ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՄԱՍ
> 
> ԲԱԺԻՆ 7. ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ԴԵՄ ՈՒՂՂՎԱԾ ՀԱՆՑԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ
> 
> ԳԼՈՒԽ 16.
> 
> ԿՅԱՆՔԻ ԵՎ ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԴԵՄ ՈՒՂՂՎԱԾ ՀԱՆՑԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ
> 
> Հոդված 118. Ծեծը
> ...


Ու ոչ մի տեղ նշված չէ, որ այս հոդվածը չի տարածում ընտանիքի անդամներից մեկի կողմից մյուսին անդամին ծեծելու դեպքերի վրա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քանի որ ստեղ խոսվում է նաև "ընտանեական բռնություններ" օրենքից, ապա մի քիչ էլ որ փակագծերը բացենք-
> - Երեք տարեկան երեխան ցանկանում է ուտել միմիայն շոկոլադ: Հիմա չէ որ ծնողը նրա վրա /հավանաբար հոգեբանորեն/ բռնանալու է, շոկոլադ չտալով ու դրա փոխարեն ճաշ առաջարկելով:
> - Նույն երեխան կատեգորիկ հրաժարվում է ընդունել դեղ, որը իր առողջության համար անհրաժեշտ է, ու չի համաձայնվում, որ իրեն սրսկեն: Ինչ անել, բռնանա՞լ իր կամքի վրա
> -Նույն երեխան արդեն դպրոցական տարիքում կատեգորիկ հրաժարվում է հաճախել դասի ու ցանկանում է տունը նստել ու կոմպի վրա խաղալ: Ի՞նչ դիրք պետք է բռնի ծնողը:
> 
> Ու վերջին հաշվով, ծնողի կողմից ցանկացած գոծողություն կարելի է բերել հասցնել բռնության գործադրման մեղադրանքին, եթե մեղադրող կողմը մակարդակ ու մոտիվացիա ունենա դա անելու:
> Ցանկացած "համոզելու" պրոցես վերջին հաշովով իր մեջ բռնության տարրեր է պարունակում:
> Ուրեմն ի՞նչ: Ընտանիքում մարդիկ իրար հետ պետք է ընդանրապես չշփվե՞ն, երբ իրարից տարբեր վարք են ուզում դրսևորել նույն քաղաքուսի մետրի վրա: Ասենք քույր ու եղբայր: Մեկը ուզում է նույն սենյակում, որը տան մեջ միակն է, ժամանակի նույն պահին պարել  իսկ մյուսը ուզում է գիրք կարդալ: Իրար հետ պե՞տք է կոմինիկացվեն ու ինչ որ մեկը զիճի մյուսին:  Բայց չէ՞ որ այդ զիճումը վերջին հաշվով սեփական ցանկության վրա բռնության հաշվին է լինելու: Այդ կոունիկացիայի ժամանակ երբ որ դիմացինին համոզում ես, որ քո համար շատ կարևոր է  այդ գիրք կարդալը, քանի որ վաղը քննության ես ու էտ ընթացքում ազդում ես դիմացինի զգացմունքների, տրամաբանական շղթայի վրա ու համոզում որ հարգի քո իրավունքը գիրք կարդալու, չէ որ իր հանդեպ, ֆիզիկայի լեզվով ասած , ճնշում ես գործադրում ու նա փոխում է իր պարելու մտադրություները, որը նա նախապես ուներ:  Հիմա գիրք կարդացող քույրը ընտանեական բռություն գործադրո՞ղ  է:


Էս կոչվում ա օրենքի տրիվիալացում/պրիմիտիվացում։ Սենց պարզունակ օրինակներով ցանկացած օրենք կարելի հարցականի տակ դնել։ Ասենք, ես շտապում եմ քավորիս թաղմանը, իսկ ճանապարհին արագության սահմանափակումներ ու լուսաֆորներ են դրել, կարո՞ղ ա ուզում են ընդհանրապես մեքենա չքշենք։ 

Չկա տենց նախադեպ որևէ երկրում, որտեղ նմանատիպ օրենքներ են գրոծում, ու որ որևէ ծնողի դատած լինեն ասենք երեխային շոկոլադ չտալու կամ դեղ խմացնելու համար։ 

Ու ոչ մեկը չի գալիս մտնում որևէ մեկի ընտանիքի ներսը ու հատիկ-հատիկ նայում, թե ով որ բազկաթոռին նստած ա գիրք կարդում, կամ քանի քառակուսի մետր ա զիջել մյուսին հեռուստացույց նայելու համար, որ դրա մեջ բռնություն ման գա։ Սրանք աբսուրդ փաստարկներ են ու էս օրենքի առարկայի ու նպատակի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն։   

Ու էս օրենքը պատժիչ նշանակություն չունի, կանխարգելիչ նանակություն ունի։ Նպատակը ոչ թե սաղին նստացնելն ա, այլ ընտանեկան բռնությունը կանխարգելելն ու նվազեցնելն ա։ Լիքը ընտանիքներ կան, որտեղ հոգեբանի օժանակությունը հանգիստ լիքը բան կուղղի, մինչև բանը հասնի ոստիկանությանը ու դատարանին։

----------

John (22.10.2017), Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2017), Աթեիստ (23.10.2017), Հայկօ (23.10.2017), Նաիրուհի (22.10.2017), Շինարար (23.10.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Նախօրոք ասեմ, որ, ծեծին ու բռնություններին դեմ լինելով, աղմուկ բարձրացրած օրենքի նախագիծը չեմ կարդացել ու դրա մասին կարծիք հայտնել չեմ կարող:

Բայց էս թեմայով պատմություն հիշեցի.

Մի մասիսցի տղա կար: Փոքր աղջիկ ուներ: Մի օր էս երեխեն դռան դիմաց դրսում գետնին պառկածա լինում: Ներսից կանչում-սաստում են՝ ոչ տունա մտնում, ոչ էլ՝ պառկած տեղից վեր կենում:
Վերջը՝ հերը ջղայնացած գալիս ձեռքից բռնում բարձրացնում ու քաշելով տունա տանում, ճամփին էլ՝ մի հատ տուտուզինա տալիս:
Էս պրոցեսը պատուհանի ճեղքից նկարումա իրենց հարևան մի բելառուս՝ ով իրենց վրա վաղուց ատամ ուներ, ու տանում ներկայացնումա համապատասխան մարմիններին:
Կատարածուով-բանով գալիս են, մի հաղթանդամ եզ էս տղուն գցումա գետնին, ծունկը դնում մեջքին, մյուսն էլ՝ մոր գրկից երեխուն պոկումա ու տանում են:
Էլ մի քանի ամիս ոչ երեխու երեսն են տեսնում, ոչ էլ՝ տեղն են իմանում..
Հայությունը սկսումա ստորագրություններ հավաքել, թե էս մարդկանց ճանաչում ենք՝ նորմալ ընտանիք են, դատարաններով են ահագին քարշ գալիս, ու վերջում համոզում են՝ երեխուն հետ ստանում:
Էն էլ էն պայմանով, որ 2-3 շաբաթը մեկ մի հոգեբանա գալու, առանձին սենյակում երեխու հետ նստի ու հարցուփորձ անի, թե հոմ վրան ձայն չե՞ն բարձրացնում, ամեն ինչ իր սրտո՞վ են անում, և այլն..


Մի պատմություն էլ կար, որ մի տակավին երիտասարդ վատ շրջապատ էր ընկել, գիշերները տուն չէր գալիս, կամ էլ գալիս էր շատ ուշ ու բեսամբ ճաքած..
Սրա համար հերն ամեն օր տուրուդմփոց էր սարքում որդու հետ:
Վերջինն էլ գնում հոր վրա բողոք էր գրում, ու գալիս էս մարդուն հա տուգանում էին ու ամենուր ճնշում:
Բանը հասնումա նրան, որ էս մարդը տղուն համոզումա, թե արի միասին Հայաստան գնանք ու հենց Զվարթնոցում մի ջիգյարով քացու տակա գցում, թե արի տենամ բա էստեղ ում վրա ես բողոք գրելու..


Առակս ինչ կցուցանե.
Հայաստանում լիքը ինքնահաստատման կարիք ունեցող անասուններ կան, որ ինքնահաստատվում են իրենց կանանց կամ երեխեքին ծեծելու հաշվին:
Սրա դեմը հաստատ առնելա պետք:

Բայց կարիք չկա ամեն ինչ ծայրահեղացնել էն աստիճանի, որ մարդն իրավունք էլ չունենա օդերից իրականություն վերադարձնող իր բաժին հայրական ապտակը ստանալ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Նախօրոք ասեմ, որ, ծեծին ու բռնություններին դեմ լինելով, աղմուկ բարձրացրած օրենքի նախագիծը չեմ կարդացել ու դրա մասին կարծիք հայտնել չեմ կարող:
> 
> Բայց էս թեմայով պատմություն հիշեցի.
> 
> Մի մասիսցի տղա կար: Փոքր աղջիկ ուներ: Մի օր էս երեխեն դռան դիմաց դրսում գետնին պառկածա լինում: Ներսից կանչում-սաստում են՝ ոչ տունա մտնում, ոչ էլ՝ պառկած տեղից վեր կենում:
> Վերջը՝ հերը ջղայնացած գալիս ձեռքից բռնում բարձրացնում ու քաշելով տունա տանում, ճամփին էլ՝ մի հատ տուտուզինա տալիս:
> Էս պրոցեսը պատուհանի ճեղքից նկարումա իրենց հարևան մի բելառուս՝ ով իրենց վրա վաղուց ատամ ուներ, ու տանում ներկայացնումա համապատասխան մարմիններին:
> Կատարածուով-բանով գալիս են, մի հաղթանդամ եզ էս տղուն գցումա գետնին, ծունկը դնում մեջքին, մյուսն էլ՝ մոր գրկից երեխուն պոկումա ու տանում են:
> Էլ մի քանի ամիս ոչ երեխու երեսն են տեսնում, ոչ էլ՝ տեղն են իմանում..
> ...


Վատ շրջապատ ընկնելու դեմ պայքարելու միջոցը ծե՞ծն ա: Ախպոր պես, Գաղթական ջան: Փոքր երեխուն կարար գրկեր ու տուն տաներ, ձեռից քաշելու տեղը ու տուտուզին խփելու տեղը: Վատ շրջապատն էլ մի քիչ ավելի լայն թեմա ա, բայց լուծումը հաստատ ծեծը չի: Ուղղակի մեզ մոտ նորմալացված ա երեխային ծեծելով դաստիարակելը, չենք ուզում պատկերացնել, որ դա սխալ ա, չի կարելի, մի բան էլ հրապարակային հպարտ հպարտ արդարացնում ենք: 

Էս երեք տարի ա էստեղ եմ, էսքան խմող ազգ են, ծեծ-կռտուք չեմ տեսել, կլինի, բայց էնքան քիչ ա, որ չեմ տեսել, հարայ-հրոց, քֆուր-քյաֆար, հազվադեպ, բայց հա, ծեծ՝ չէ: Մարդկանց աչքը սովոր չի: Էս օրենքը մեզ շատ ա պետք: Մի այլ կարգի շատ:

----------

erexa (23.10.2017), Jarre (23.10.2017), Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2017), Արէա (23.10.2017), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2017), Տրիբուն (24.10.2017)

----------


## Jarre

Քո վրդովմունքը հասկանում եմ, որովհետև լինում են անարդար դեպքեր, երբ ամբողջական պատկեր չունենալու դեպքում կայացվում է ոչ արդար (օրենքի և մարդկային արժեքների տեսանկյունից) որոշում։ Ես էլ եմ նման միակողմանի վերաբերմունքից պայթում։ 

Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ չեմ հասկանում քո վստահությունը էս պահի հետ կապված.




> Վերջը՝ հերը ջղայնացած գալիս ձեռքից բռնում բարձրացնում ու քաշելով տունա տանում, ճամփին էլ՝ մի հատ տուտուզինա տալիս:


Եթե դու անձամբ ներկա չես եղել էս իրադարձությանը, ապա հնարավոր չի վստահ լինել, որ ընդամենը քարշ ա տվել տուն ու տուտուզինա խփել։ Հայաստանում ցավոք որոշ ընտանիքներում ընդունված ա ուժով հարց լուծելը։
Իմ կարծիքով դա պիտի բացառվի թե՛ երեխաների նկատմամբ, թե՛զույգերի։ Ինչ էլ լինի դա պիտի բացառվի։ Եթե քո նշած ընտանիքը նման սկզբունքով առաջնորդվեր, ապա նման խնդրի առաջ չէր կանգնի։

Ես հակված եմ կարծել, որ եթե ինքը քարշ ա տվել ու տուտուզին խփել ա, ուրեմն ընտանիքում դա ընդունված պրակտիկա է։

----------

erexa (23.10.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վատ շրջապատ ընկնելու դեմ պայքարելու միջոցը ծե՞ծն ա: Ախպոր պես, Գաղթական ջան: Փոքր երեխուն կարար գրկեր ու տուն տաներ, ձեռից քաշելու տեղը ու տուտուզին խփելու տեղը: Վատ շրջապատն էլ մի քիչ ավելի լայն թեմա ա, բայց լուծումը հաստատ ծեծը չի: Ուղղակի մեզ մոտ նորմալացված ա երեխային ծեծելով դաստիարակելը, չենք ուզում պատկերացնել, որ դա սխալ ա, չի կարելի, մի բան էլ հրապարակային հպարտ հպարտ արդարացնում ենք: 
> 
> Էս երեք տարի ա էստեղ եմ, էսքան խմող ազգ են, ծեծ-կռտուք չեմ տեսել, կլինի, բայց էնքան քիչ ա, որ չեմ տեսել, հարայ-հրոց, քֆուր-քյաֆար, հազվադեպ, բայց հա, ծեծ՝ չէ: Մարդկանց աչքը սովոր չի: Էս օրենքը մեզ շատ ա պետք: Մի այլ կարգի շատ:


Շինարար ջան, ես ծեծը չեմ արդարացրել, ոչ էլ՝ դրանով հպարտացել: Ավելին՝ գրառմանս հենց սկզբում նշել էի, որ դեմ եմ ծեծին ու բռնություններին:

Ասածս էն էր, որ ծայրահեղացնել պետք չի՝ բերածս օրինակների պես: Իսկ, եթե բանը հասնի դրան, հայրական մեկ ապտակն էլ կարա ամբողջ կյանքի համար դաս լինի ու երեխուն անդունդ գլորվելուց փրկի:

Ինքս՝ երեխեքի դաստիարակության հարցում շատ խիստ լինելով, գերադասում եմ պատժի այլ տարբերակներ, ասենք՝ սիրած զբաղմունքից կամ առարկայից զրկելու տեսքով:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քո վրդովմունքը հասկանում եմ, որովհետև լինում են անարդար դեպքեր, երբ ամբողջական պատկեր չունենալու դեպքում կայացվում է ոչ արդար (օրենքի և մարդկային արժեքների տեսանկյունից) որոշում։ Ես էլ եմ նման միակողմանի վերաբերմունքից պայթում։ 
> 
> Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ չեմ հասկանում քո վստահությունը էս պահի հետ կապված.
> 
> 
> 
> Եթե դու անձամբ ներկա չես եղել էս իրադարձությանը, ապա հնարավոր չի վստահ լինել, որ ընդամենը քարշ ա տվել տուն ու տուտուզինա խփել։ Հայաստանում ցավոք որոշ ընտանիքներում ընդունված ա ուժով հարց լուծելը։
> Իմ կարծիքով դա պիտի բացառվի թե՛ երեխաների նկատմամբ, թե՛զույգերի։ Ինչ էլ լինի դա պիտի բացառվի։ Եթե քո նշած ընտանիքը նման սկզբունքով առաջնորդվեր, ապա նման խնդրի առաջ չէր կանգնի։
> 
> Ես հակված եմ կարծել, որ եթե ինքը քարշ ա տվել ու տուտուզին խփել ա, ուրեմն ընտանիքում դա ընդունված պրակտիկա է։


Ճիշտն ասած՝ լավ չհասկացա մեջբերման մեկնաբանությունդ ու վերջնական եզրակացությանդ հիմքերը:

Իհարկե նկարագրված դեպքին անձամբ ներկա չեմ եղել, բայց նաև դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել, թե էդ պահին հայրը դուրս կգար ու 4-5տ երեխուն քացու տակ կգցեր գետնին պառկելու համար:

Էդ ընտանիքը հոլանդական մի փոքրիկ քաղաքում էր ապրում, ուր ես ամսից ավել մնացի՝ էնտեղ աշխատելու համար:
Իր հետ էլ եմ շփվել, էդտեղ ապրող այլ հայերի հետ էլ:
Ոչ մի այլ արտասովոր բան իր մասին չեմ լսել, ինքն էլ ադեկվատ տղա էր երևում ու խիստ կասկածում եմ, թե ռեժիմով երեխուն արունլվա անելը ընտանիքում ընդունված պրակտիկա լինի:

Բայց, էս պատմությունը մի կողմ, հետդ համաձայն եմ, որ շատ հայ ընտանիքներում ուժով հարց լուծելը նորմայի մեջա ու ինքս էլ էի գրել, որ դրա դեմը պետք է առնվի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայրական ապտակ։ մդաաաաաա

----------

Quyr Qery (24.10.2017)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Բոլորը ջանասիրաբար պաշտպանում են երեխային դաստիարակիչ կերպով ապտակելու ու տուտուզիկին խփելու իրենց իրավունքը։ Էդ ինչի՞ է ձեզ թվում, թե տուտուզիկն ավելի քիչ է ցավում, քան մարմնի մնացած մասերը։ Ինչի՞ է համարվում, որ տուտուզիկին խփել կարելի է, գլխին՝ չէ։

Երեխային մեկ֊մեկ «դաստիարակչական նպատակներով» խփելուն կողմ եմ, եթե երեխան էլ փոխարենը կարողանա նույն «սթափեցնելու» նպատակով ծնողին քֆուր տա կամ անծանոթ մարդկանց մոտ պատմի՝ գիշերն ինչ էին անում իրենց սենյակում։

----------

Quyr Qery (24.10.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, ես ծեծը չեմ արդարացրել, ոչ էլ՝ դրանով հպարտացել: Ավելին՝ գրառմանս հենց սկզբում նշել էի, որ դեմ եմ ծեծին ու բռնություններին:
> 
> Ասածս էն էր, որ ծայրահեղացնել պետք չի՝ բերածս օրինակների պես: Իսկ, եթե բանը հասնի դրան, հայրական մեկ ապտակն էլ կարա ամբողջ կյանքի համար դաս լինի ու երեխուն անդունդ գլորվելուց փրկի:
> 
> Ինքս՝ երեխեքի դաստիարակության հարցում շատ խիստ լինելով, գերադասում եմ պատժի այլ տարբերակներ, ասենք՝ սիրած զբաղմունքից կամ առարկայից զրկելու տեսքով:


Ես ընդհանրական էի ասում, չեմ ասում, թե դու ես արդարացնում կամ հպարատանում, ուղղակի ի պատասխան քո գրառման գրեցի: Որովհետև երեխային խփելու պահը ոնց որ շատ ա արծարծվում էս օրենքի թեմայով: 

Ես ինքս հայրական ապտակ երբեք չեմ ստացել, ընդհանրապես իմ պատկերացմամբ ապտակը տղամարդկայնության կարծրատիպերի մեջ չի մտնում, բայց իհարկե կարամ սխալվեմ: Ծեծով դաստիարակությունը վախ ա սերմանում, ընդամենը: Երեխան չի անում, որովհետև ծեծ կուտի, ոչ թե որովհետև հասկանում ա, թե խի չանի: Ես ինքս երեխա չունեմ, որ հստակ օրինակով կարողանամ ասել, թե երբ ոնց կարելի ա հարցը լուծել ծեծի փոխարեն, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ երիտասարդ մարդկանց համար, հատկապես երբ ավելի երիտասարդ են, մեծ փորձություն ա երեխա դաստիարակելը, ու մեկի մոտ հեշտ ա ստացվում, մյուսը կարա դժվարանա՝ պանիկայի մեջ ընկնի,ոչ ադեկվատ մեթոդների դիմի, իրան թվա որ ըհըն խփեց, ձենները կտրեցին, մի քիչ կդինջանամև այլն: Վատը լինելուց չէ, ուղղակի հմտություններ չունենալուց: Դրա համար ա էս օրենքը պետք, որը կտանի հատուկ ինստիտութտների ստեղծման, ովքեր դժվարությունների հանդիպող ծնողների հետ աշխատանք կտանեն, կսովորեցնեն ինչպես վարվել տարբեր իրավիճակներում, տարբեր բաներ կարան լինեն, մամաների-պապաների ակումբններ փորձի փոխանակման, հոգեբանական ծառայություններ, սոցիալական աշխատողի ծառայություններ: Էս օրենքը ընդամենը առաջին քայլն ա, մնացած բաները օրենքից հետո կամաց կամաց առաջ կգան ինքնաբերաբար, որովհետև պարզից պարզ ա, որ երեխա ծեծելը Հայաստանում նորմալացված ա, հո սաղից չեն վերցնելու, տանեն մանկատուն կամ չեմ իմանում ինչ: Էս օրենքը էս հարցի լուծման ճանապարհին առաջին քայլն ա: Կին ծեծելու մասին մենք շատերս վաղուց արդեն սահմռկելով ենք գոնե խոսում, բայց երեխա ծեծելը չգիտես խի նորմալ ա:

----------

Arpine (12.11.2017), Արամ (23.10.2017), Տրիբուն (24.10.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Երեխային մեկ֊մեկ «դաստիարակչական նպատակներով» խփելուն կողմ եմ, եթե երեխան էլ փոխարենը կարողանա նույն «սթափեցնելու» նպատակով ծնողին քֆուր տա կամ անծանոթ մարդկանց մոտ պատմի՝ գիշերն ինչ էին անում իրենց սենյակում։


Լիլիթ ջան, ծնողի ու երեխայի իրավունքներն ու պարտականությունները հավասարազոր չեն մեկմեկու հանդեպ:

Առնվազն մինչև չափահաս դառնալը գիտակից ծնողը պատասխանատվություն ա կրում իր երեխայի ցուցաբերած վարքի ու բարքի համար:
Այսինքն՝ ծնողի պարտականություննա երեխային դաստիարակել:
Իսկ այ թե ինչպես կդաստիարակի՝ դա արդեն կախվածա տվյալ ծնողի աշխարհահայացքից ու մակարդակից:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես ընդհանրական էի ասում, չեմ ասում, թե դու ես արդարացնում կամ հպարատանում, ուղղակի ի պատասխան քո գրառման գրեցի: Որովհետև երեխային խփելու պահը ոնց որ շատ ա արծարծվում էս օրենքի թեմայով: 
> 
> Ես ինքս հայրական ապտակ երբեք չեմ ստացել, ընդհանրապես իմ պատկերացմամբ ապտակը տղամարդկայնության կարծրատիպերի մեջ չի մտնում, բայց իհարկե կարամ սխալվեմ: Ծեծով դաստիարակությունը վախ ա սերմանում, ընդամենը: Երեխան չի անում, որովհետև ծեծ կուտի, ոչ թե որովհետև հասկանում ա, թե խի չանի: Ես ինքս երեխա չունեմ, որ հստակ օրինակով կարողանամ ասել, թե երբ ոնց կարելի ա հարցը լուծել ծեծի փոխարեն, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ երիտասարդ մարդկանց համար, հատկապես երբ ավելի երիտասարդ են, մեծ փորձություն ա երեխա դաստիարակելը, ու մեկի մոտ հեշտ ա ստացվում, մյուսը կարա դժվարանա՝ պանիկայի մեջ ընկնի,ոչ ադեկվատ մեթոդների դիմի, իրան թվա որ ըհըն խփեց, ձենները կտրեցին, մի քիչ կդինջանամև այլն: Վատը լինելուց չէ, ուղղակի հմտություններ չունենալուց: Դրա համար ա էս օրենքը պետք, որը կտանի հատուկ ինստիտութտների ստեղծման, ովքեր դժվարությունների հանդիպող ծնողների հետ աշխատանք կտանեն, կսովորեցնեն ինչպես վարվել տարբեր իրավիճակներում, տարբեր բաներ կարան լինեն, մամաների-պապաների ակումբններ փորձի փոխանակման, հոգեբանական ծառայություններ, սոցիալական աշխատողի ծառայություններ: Էս օրենքը ընդամենը առաջին քայլն ա, մնացած բաները օրենքից հետո կամաց կամաց առաջ կգան ինքնաբերաբար, որովհետև պարզից պարզ ա, որ երեխա ծեծելը Հայաստանում նորմալացված ա, հո սաղից չեն վերցնելու, տանեն մանկատուն կամ չեմ իմանում ինչ: Էս օրենքը էս հարցի լուծման ճանապարհին առաջին քայլն ա: Կին ծեծելու մասին մենք շատերս վաղուց արդեն սահմռկելով ենք գոնե խոսում, բայց երեխա ծեծելը չգիտես խի նորմալ ա:


Եղբայր, խոսքը մեր մեջ, ինձ չի թվում, թե Հայաստանում ծնող դառնալու նախապատրաստական ակումբներ բացվեն, կամ, եթե բացվեն էլ, խիստ պոպուլյար լինեն:

Ասեմ ավելին՝ ինքս երբեք չեմ էլ լսել նման ակումբների գոյության մասին:
Նենց չի, որ պարտադիր պիտի լսած լինեյի..
ՈՒղղակի Բելգիայում 3 երեխա եմ ունեցել ու ամեն մեկի ծնվելու կապակցությամբ հազար տեսակ նամակ ստացել ու թուղթ լրացրել՝ նման ակումբների գոյության մասին գոնե մի գովազդի, գոնե մի ակնարկի անգամ չհանդիպելով..

Ինձ թվումա ամենուր էլ սերնդե-սերունդա էդ փորձը փոխանցվում:
Խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում էլ ինքդ կարող ես դիմել բժիշկների կամ հոգեբանների օգնությանը:


Էսի երևի մի առանձին թեմայի նյութա, բայց ընդհանրապես եվրոպացիների մոտ նկատել եմ, որ իրենց մոտ տարիքային բարյերներ գոյություն չունեն մարդկային փոխհարաբերություններում:
Ավելին՝ շատ լեզուներում անգամ «դու» ու «Դուք» տարբերություն կամ չկա կամ կա բայց էդքան գործածական չի, եթե խոսքը չի վերաբերում գործնական հարաբերություններին:

Այսինքն՝ տարբեր տարիքային խմբերի ներկայացուցիչները միմյանց հետ շփվում են որպես հավասարը հավասարի հետ ու, ի տարբերություն մեր նահապետական հասարակարգի, դա ունի իր առավելություններն ու թերությունները՝ իմ կարծիքով:

Առավելություններից մեկն էլ էնա, որ քեզ ոչ ոք չի ասի՝ ջահել ես, դրա համար չես ջոգում:
Կամ, ավելի կոպիտ օրինակում, փորձեն քո անձը իրենցինով ճնշել՝ կիրառելով ֆիզիկական կամ հոգեբանական ազդեցություն:

Դե էս հաջորդ սերունդին իրենց ենթարկելու կոկտեյլին էլ գումարվումա մեր անհանդուրժողականությունը, տաքարյունությունը ու բռիությունը:

Դու էլ ասում ես խմող ազգ են, բայց ծեծկռտուքի չեմ հանդիպել )))

----------


## Jarre

> Քո վրդովմունքը հասկանում եմ, որովհետև լինում են անարդար դեպքեր, երբ ամբողջական պատկեր չունենալու դեպքում կայացվում է ոչ արդար (օրենքի և մարդկային արժեքների տեսանկյունից) որոշում։ Ես էլ եմ նման միակողմանի վերաբերմունքից պայթում։ 
> 
> Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ չեմ հասկանում քո վստահությունը էս պահի հետ կապված.
> 
> 
> 
> Եթե դու անձամբ ներկա չես եղել էս իրադարձությանը, ապա հնարավոր չի վստահ լինել, որ ընդամենը քարշ ա տվել տուն ու տուտուզինա խփել։ Հայաստանում ցավոք որոշ ընտանիքներում ընդունված ա ուժով հարց լուծելը։
> Իմ կարծիքով դա պիտի բացառվի թե՛ երեխաների նկատմամբ, թե՛զույգերի։ Ինչ էլ լինի դա պիտի բացառվի։ Եթե քո նշած ընտանիքը նման սկզբունքով առաջնորդվեր, ապա նման խնդրի առաջ չէր կանգնի։
> 
> Ես հակված եմ կարծել, որ եթե ինքը քարշ ա տվել ու տուտուզին խփել ա, ուրեմն ընտանիքում դա ընդունված պրակտիկա է։


Եզրակացությունս կայացրել եմ շատ պարզ ՝ եթե խփել ա, ուրեմն դա իր համար պրոբլեմ չի, սովորական բան է։ Ես երեխա չունեմ, բայց աղջիկների հետ հարաբերություններում ինչ էլ լինի անգամ ձեռք բարձացնելու մասին միտք չի գալիս (դե մեկ-մեկ կարա գա, բայց դե դա ռեալիզացնելը ամբողջյամբ դեմ ա իմ էությանը)։ Դրա համար էլ մտածում եմ, որ եթե մարդ ունի էդ սկզբունքը ՝ ձեռք բարձրացնելը բացառվում է, ապա անգամ էդ քո ասած թեթև խփելը չէր լինի։ Դրա համար էլ կարծում եմ, որ էդ անհատի համար սովորական բան է դա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.10.2017), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2017), Տրիբուն (24.10.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայաստանում ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ երեխային նայում են որպես սեփականություն, ոչ թե անձի, որն ունի իր ցանկությունները, կարիքներն ու մտքերը։ Իհարկե ծնողները պատասխանատու են երեխայի համար մինչև չափահաս դառնալը, բայց էնպիսի հարցերը, որոնք երեխայի հետ խոսելով, զրուցելով կարող են լուծվել Հայաստանում բռնությամբ են լուծվում։ Ու էդ բռնության անունը դրել են հայրական ապտակ։

----------

Jarre (24.10.2017), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2017), Վիշապ (06.11.2017), Տրիբուն (24.10.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էրեկ կնոջս ու հորս հետ Մալայանի աչքի կենտրոնից դուրս ենք գալիս ու քայլելով գնում դեպի մեքենան։ Կանգնեցրել ենք փողոցի վրա, կենտրոնից մի քիչ ներքև։ Էտ մասը իմացողները կասեն, որ փողոցի երկայնքով պատ կա։ Մեր առջևով, էտ պատի կողքով ջահել զույգ ա քայլում՝ մոր ձեռքին էլ երեխա։ Մեկ էլ մի պահ կագնում են, հերը երեխուն մոր գրկից վրցնում ա ու գլխով նենց ա խփում մոր գլխին, որ էս աղջիկը գլխով զոմփվում ա պատին։ Ես ասի մեռավ, հորս արև։ Քայլերը երեքս էլ արագացրինք. չգիտեմ ինչ էր մտքներովս անցնում կամ ինչ պիտի անեինք էտ անասունի հետ, բայց անկախ մեզանից երևի մարդուն փրկելու բնազդն աշխատեց, ու պետք չեկավ։ Էս աղջիկը դեմքը բռնեց ու աղիողորմ լացելով, քայլեց մարդու հետևից։ Ես տենց բան կյանքում չէի տեսել, ու ոնց որ հատուկ էս օրենքի քննարկումների հետ կապված պատահեր։ Հիմա չգիտեմ, էս օրենքը էս աղջկան կօգնի թե չէ, բայց Հայաստանում ընտանեկան բռնություն կա, ու կարողա շատ փիս չափերի հասնող։ Ու դրա դեմը ինչ-որ ձևի պետք ա առնել։

----------

Arpine (12.11.2017), Jarre (24.10.2017), LisBeth (09.11.2017), Mephistopheles (29.10.2017), Mr. Annoying (24.10.2017), Smokie (07.12.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (24.10.2017), Աթեիստ (25.10.2017), Անվերնագիր (24.10.2017), Հայկօ (24.10.2017), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2017), Շինարար (25.10.2017), Ուլուանա (07.11.2017), Ռուֆուս (24.10.2017), Վիշապ (06.11.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Ես ընդհանրական էի ասում, չեմ ասում, թե դու ես արդարացնում կամ հպարատանում, ուղղակի ի պատասխան քո գրառման գրեցի: Որովհետև երեխային խփելու պահը ոնց որ շատ ա արծարծվում էս օրենքի թեմայով: 
> 
> Ես ինքս հայրական ապտակ երբեք չեմ ստացել, ընդհանրապես իմ պատկերացմամբ ապտակը տղամարդկայնության կարծրատիպերի մեջ չի մտնում, բայց իհարկե կարամ սխալվեմ: Ծեծով դաստիարակությունը վախ ա սերմանում, ընդամենը: Երեխան չի անում, որովհետև ծեծ կուտի, ոչ թե որովհետև հասկանում ա, թե խի չանի: Ես ինքս երեխա չունեմ, որ հստակ օրինակով կարողանամ ասել, թե երբ ոնց կարելի ա հարցը լուծել ծեծի փոխարեն, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ երիտասարդ մարդկանց համար, հատկապես երբ ավելի երիտասարդ են, մեծ փորձություն ա երեխա դաստիարակելը, ու մեկի մոտ հեշտ ա ստացվում, մյուսը կարա դժվարանա՝ պանիկայի մեջ ընկնի,ոչ ադեկվատ մեթոդների դիմի, իրան թվա որ ըհըն խփեց, ձենները կտրեցին, մի քիչ կդինջանամև այլն: Վատը լինելուց չէ, ուղղակի հմտություններ չունենալուց: Դրա համար ա էս օրենքը պետք, որը կտանի հատուկ ինստիտութտների ստեղծման,*ովքեր դժվարությունների հանդիպող ծնողների հետ աշխատանք կտանեն, կսովորեցնեն ինչպես վարվել տարբեր իրավիճակներում, տարբեր բաներ կարան լինեն, մամաների-պապաների ակումբններ փորձի փոխանակման, հոգեբանական ծառայություններ, սոցիալական աշխատողի ծառայություններ* : Էս օրենքը ընդամենը առաջին քայլն ա, մնացած բաները օրենքից հետո կամաց կամաց առաջ կգան ինքնաբերաբար, որովհետև պարզից պարզ ա, որ երեխա ծեծելը Հայաստանում նորմալացված ա, հո սաղից չեն վերցնելու, տանեն մանկատուն կամ չեմ իմանում ինչ: Էս օրենքը էս հարցի լուծման ճանապարհին առաջին քայլն ա: Կին ծեծելու մասին մենք շատերս վաղուց արդեն սահմռկելով ենք գոնե խոսում, բայց երեխա ծեծելը չգիտես խի նորմալ ա:


Կարևորը որ դու ինքտ հավատում ես նրան, ինչ որ գրել ես. մանավանդ իմ կողմից բոլդած մասին ... մնացածը կարևոր չէ, թե հիմա "հայ ազգ"-ը ինչ պլենդուզի մակարդակի վրա ա ու էտ սոցիալական աշխատողներն էլ շվեդիայց չեն գալու, ու դրանք էլ դուրս են գալու էս "ազգից", որի իգական սեռի զավակներից երկու 20 տարեկան իրար երրորդ մասի մետրոյի հրապարկում մասսայի մեջ գոռում էին 25 մետրի վրա
-Առռռռռռռռռռը հա քո բախտից...
 :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց, հիմնական երեխա ծեծողները կնանիք են ոչ թե տղամարդիկ: Ու լավ էլ տաշում են մամաները:

----------


## Գաղթական

Քանի որ սենց բաներ շուտ-շուտ են հանդիպում մեդիայում, էս թեմայում էլ տեղադրեմ էսօրվա նորություններից.

23-ամյա բելգիացի հայրը` Վուռնէ քաղաքից, 18 տարվա ազատազրկման է դատապարտվել` 3 ամսյա որդուն ծեծելով սպանելու համար:
Էդ օրը առաջին անգամ պիտի երեխայի հետ միայնակ մնար տանը, իսկ վերջինն էլ, իր լացով, շատ էր խանգարում համակարգչային խաղում հաղթել...

----------


## Գաղթական

> 2 օր առաջ Բելգիայի Բռուխ (Brugge) քաղաքի դատարանում լսվում էր 41 ամյա ազգությամբ հայ Դավիթ Ս.-ի գործը:
> 
> Վերջինս մեղադրվում էր կնոջը պարբերաբար ծեծելու մեջ:
> 
> Ինքն իրեն արդարացնում էր, թե 4 տարի է, ինչ կինը հրաժարվում է իր ամուսնական պարտքը կատարել, ինչի համար էլ տանն անընդհատ վեճ է ծագում:
> 
> Բայց զղջում է ու հայտարարում, թե ամեն գնով ցանկանում է պահպանել ընտանիքը:
> 
> Դատարանի որոշումը պիտի հրապարակվի եկող ամսվա 23-ին:


Վերջը 3 տարի ազատազրկման դատապարտեցին` երեխեքին ու կնոջը ծեծելու, ինչպես նաև վերջինիս բռնաբարելու մեղադրանքով (չնայած, որ կինը հասցրել էր ետ վերցնել նախնական ցուցմունքներում ներկայացված բռնաբարության մեղադրանքը):

----------


## Գաղթական

ՈՒզում էի ասել՝ սենց հարցերը օրենք ընդունելով չեն լուծվում:

ՈՒ անասունները բացառություն չեն ինչպես Հայաստանում, էնպես էլ՝ Եվրոպաներում, ուր ընդհանրապես կնոջ իրավունքներն են անչափ ուռճացված տղամարդու հանդեպ:


Խնդրեմ՝ էսօրվա նորություններից..
Բելգիացիա: Ս.թ. սեպտեմբերին արդեն դատվածա եղել 18 ամիս պայմանական՝ երեխեքին ու կնոջը կողպելու ու տունը պայթացնել սպառնալու համար:
Երեկ էլ եկելա տանից վերջին իրերը տանելու ու, ձեռի հետ, 8 ամսեկան հղի կնոջնա քացու տակ գցել..


Կա նման խնդիր նաև Հայաստանում:
ՈՒղղակի Հայաստանը մի երկիրա, ուր խորը գիշերով գնաս մի հեռու անտառի խորքում հոտ հանես՝ մյուս օրը սաղ քաղաքը դրա մասինա խոսալու..
Հետն էլ հայության մոտ հիմա մի էնպիսի ժամանակաշրջանա, որ երկիրն ու մարդկանց խայտառակ անող նորությունները շատ ավելի պոպուլյար են՝ քան բարիներն ու լուսավորները..
Առնվազն բոլոր սոցկայքերում տարատեսակ նորությունների հավաքած լայքերն են դա վկայում..


Հա, ինչ էի ասում..
սենց հարցերը ոչ մի օրենքով չեն կարգավորվելու...
սա ու նման ուրիշ հազար ու մի հարց լուծելու ու, ընդհանրապես, գիտակից ու առաջադեմ քաղաքացի ունենալու համար պետքա նոր սերնդին հենց տարրական դասարաններից դպրոցներում սկսել դաստիարակել ու վաղվա օրվան պատրաստել...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկու օր առաջ մի բրազիլացի աղջկա հետ եմ ծանոթացել։ Պատմում էր Ֆինլանդիայում հայտնվելու իր պատմությունը։ Ասում էր, որ երեք տարի ամուսնացած է եղել, ու երբ ամուսնու հետ հարաբերությունները սկսել են վատանալ, մի գիշեր քնած ժամանակ ամուսինը բռնաբարել է նրան։ Դրանից հետո ուզեցել է առանձնանալ, ամուսինը դանակով հարձակվել է։ Քանի որ ինքը լավ մարզված աղջիկ է, կարողացել է մի կերպ դիմադրել ու ոստիկանություն կանչել։ Ոստիկանները եկել են, աղջկան տարել ոստիկանություն, բայց ամբողջ գիշեր գլխին քարոզ են կարդացել լավ կին լինելու և այլնի մասին։ Կարճ․ victim blaming: Հետո, երբ աղջիկն ամուսնալուծվել է ու սկսել առանձին ապրել, նախկին ամուսինը շարունակել է հետապնդել, ու մի անգամ մոլում տեսնելով՝ աստիճաններով քարշ տվել վեց ամսական հղի կնոջը, ինչի արդյունքում կորցրել է երեխային։

Աղջիկը փախել է Բրազիլիայից զուտ իր անվտանգության համար։ Հիմա վիզան լրանում է, պիտի վերադառնա Բրազիլիա։ Մի կողմից ուզում է, մի կողմից սարսափելի վախենում է, որովհետև նախկին ամուսինը շարունակում է սպառնալիքներ ուղարկել։ Իրավապահ մարմիններին դիմում են, աղջկա մայրն ինքն էլ փաստաբան է։ Բայց ոչ մի օգուտ չկա։ Մի քանի ամսով ձերբակալում են, հետո նորից բաց թողնում։

Այ ընտանեկան բռնության դեմ օրենքները էսպիսի դեպքերի համար են։

----------

Arpine (12.11.2017), boooooooom (06.11.2017), Cassiopeia (05.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (06.11.2017), Quyr Qery (07.11.2017), Smokie (07.12.2017), Աթեիստ (05.11.2017), Ուլուանա (07.11.2017), Տրիբուն (06.11.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ծեծն ու բռնությունը դա էգոիզմի, անհամբերության, անզորության, անհանդուրժողականության, չարության, վրեժխնդրության դրսևորում է։
Անունը դնել «դաստիարակչական», դա վերոհիշյալ թուլությունների ողորմելի արդարացումն է, բայց աչքիս մեր հասարակության մեջ տարածված ու ընդունելի է, որովհետև լիքը մարդ ունի էդ թուլությունները, ու էս «արդարացումը» դզում ա  :Pardon:  Հայրական, ավանդական, մշակութային... բա ոնց  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (12.11.2017), Quyr Qery (07.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (06.11.2017), Շինարար (06.11.2017), Տրիբուն (06.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ծեծն ու բռնությունը դա էգոիզմի, անհամբերության, անզորության, անհանդուրժողականության, չարության, վրեժխնդրության դրսևորում է։
> Անունը դնել «դաստիարակչական», դա վերոհիշյալ թուլությունների ողորմելի արդարացումն է, բայց աչքիս մեր հասարակության մեջ տարածված ու ընդունելի է, որովհետև լիքը մարդ ունի էդ թուլությունները, ու էս «արդարացումը» դզում ա  Հայրական, ավանդական, մշակութային... բա ոնց


Անհանդուրժողականաության ու հաջորդ սերնդին իրենց ենթարկելու տենդենցի մասին էս թեմայի նախորդ գրառումներումս էի գրել:

Դաստիարակչականի մասը սենց էր.




> սա ու նման ուրիշ հազար ու մի հարց լուծելու ու, ընդհանրապես, գիտակից ու առաջադեմ քաղաքացի ունենալու համար պետքա նոր սերնդին հենց տարրական դասարաններից դպրոցներում սկսել դաստիարակել ու վաղվա օրվան պատրաստել...


«..ու նման ուրիշ հազար ու մի հարց»..

Ըստ իս հայ հասարակության մի զգալի մաս էթիկայի տարրական կանոններին ծանոթ չի:
Ի՞նչ ա սա, եթե ոչ դաստիարակության պակաս:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա կոնկրետ գրառման մեջ շոշափվող կնոջը ծեծելուն՝ իմ դիտարկումներով զարգացած ու գիտակից տղամարդը չի գնա էդ քայլին՝ լինի հայ թե նոր-զելանդացի..

բայց դու ազատ ես դա «արդարացում» համարել ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ծեծն ու բռնությունը դա էգոիզմի, անհամբերության, անզորության, անհանդուրժողականության, չարության, վրեժխնդրության դրսևորում է։
> Անունը դնել «դաստիարակչական», դա վերոհիշյալ թուլությունների ողորմելի արդարացումն է, բայց աչքիս մեր հասարակության մեջ տարածված ու ընդունելի է, որովհետև լիքը մարդ ունի էդ թուլությունները, ու էս «արդարացումը» դզում ա  Հայրական, ավանդական, մշակութային... բա ոնց


Սերժիկի կամ Պուծինը դիմաց ռակոմ կանգնելուց ՀՀԿ-ն մոռանում ա, որ իրանք տղամարդ նժդեհականներ են։ Տունը կին երեխա տփելու իրավունքը պաշտպանելուց սաղ ադաթավոր լավ տղա են դառնում։

----------

Progart (07.11.2017), Quyr Qery (07.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (06.11.2017), Աթեիստ (06.11.2017), Շինարար (06.11.2017), Վիշապ (07.11.2017)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Հա ինչ էի ասում, պապաս մի անգամ էնպես խփեց դեմքիս գրքի կողով, որ քթիցս միանգամից արյուն եկավ: Հետո մի ուրիշ անգամ ձեռքիցս բռնեց ու պատին խփեց ինձ, էլի արյուն եկավ քթիցս, մի ուրիշ անգամ ուղղակի անմեղ ապտակեց, բայց իր չափսերը հաշվի առնելով, էդ ապտակից ես էլ քիթս էլ կարող էինք փշրվել (բայց նենց սիրուն քիթ ունեմ, ոչ մի անգամ չի վնասվել դեռ ^^), դե տենց դեպքեր շատ էին իրականում լինում, մի ժամանակ նույնիսկ սկսել էի կակազել հորս հետ խոսելիս: Հետո էդ էլ անցավ:
Հիմա, որ իրեն հարցնես, տալ գլուխս փշրելը հայրական ապտակ ա եղել ու ճշմարիտ դաստիարակության հիմք (մի թավուր հեչ վստահություն չի ներշնչում հորս էդ պատկերացումը): 
Ասածս ինչ ա, էդ օրենքը , որ լինի էլ, շատ բան չի փոխվելու, ես միակը չեմ եղել, ով ստաբիլ ծեծվում էր, ես միակն էի ով ընդդիմացավ: Քանի մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ նորմալ է հայրական ապտակը, էդ անտեր օրենքը շատ բան չի փոխի: Բայց դե մարդ ես, կարող է մի օր սկսեն հասկանալ էդ օրենքի պետքականությունը:

----------

Arpine (12.11.2017), Cassiopeia (07.11.2017), Progart (07.11.2017), reminilo (07.11.2017), Հայկօ (07.11.2017), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2017), Շինարար (07.11.2017), Տրիբուն (07.11.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...
> Ասածս ինչ ա, էդ օրենքը , որ լինի էլ, շատ բան չի փոխվելու, ես միակը չեմ եղել, ով ստաբիլ ծեծվում էր, ես միակն էի ով ընդդիմացավ: Քանի մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ նորմալ է հայրական ապտակը, էդ անտեր օրենքը շատ բան չի փոխի: Բայց դե մարդ ես, կարող է մի օր սկսեն հասկանալ էդ օրենքի պետքականությունը:


Շատ բան հաստատ չի փոխվելու։ Բայց տես, էս օրենքի շրջանառության մեջ մտնելուն պես հարցը ինչքան ա սկսվել քննարկվել, ու ինչքան մարդ ա սկսել բացեիբաց խոսալ ընտանեկան բռնության մասին։ Իսկ էտ արդեն լուրջ քայլ ա։

----------

Cassiopeia (07.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (07.11.2017), Գաղթական (07.11.2017), Նիկեա (09.11.2017), Շինարար (07.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ընտանեկան բռնության մի օրինակ էլ իմ կողմից.

Փոքր ժամանակ ավագ քրոջս հետ հանապազօրյա պատերազմների մեջ էինք: Ամբողջ օրն իրար միս էինք ուտում:
Մի օր էլ բանը հասավ նրան, որ իրեն անպատվեցի:
Դե հայհոյանք չէր, բայց խիստ վիրավորանք էր:

Պապս կծու ահավոր շատ էր սիրում ու հատուկ ինքն իր համար բոմբեր էր աճեցնում պատշգամբում, որից անգամ ինքն էր փոքր կտորներով օգտվում:

Բայց քրոջս անպատվելու պատճառով միանգամից մի մեծ կտոր գցեց բերանս:

Ընտանեկան բռնություն, խնդիրը խոսելով լուծել, բլա-բլա-բլա:
Իսկ մեզ ոչ մի զրույց չէր օգնում, տենց էլ պատերազմները շարունակվեցին մինչև իր ամուսնանալը:

Իսկ ես, էդ պղպեղի դեպքից հետո, էլ կյանքում իր հասցեին վիրավորական բառ ինձ թույլ չտվեցի:

Էս դեպքը, օրինակ, ես տեղավորում եմ «հայրական ապտակ»-ի տակ, ու ոչ թե երեխուն ռեգուլյար ծեծը:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ընտանեկան բռնության մի օրինակ էլ իմ կողմից.
> 
> Փոքր ժամանակ ավագ քրոջս հետ հանապազօրյա պատերազմների մեջ էինք: Ամբողջ օրն իրար միս էինք ուտում:
> Մի օր էլ բանը հասավ նրան, որ իրեն անպատվեցի:
> Դե հայհոյանք չէր, բայց խիստ վիրավորանք էր:
> 
> Պապս կծու ահավոր շատ էր սիրում ու հատուկ ինքն իր համար բոմբեր էր աճեցնում պատշգամբում, որից անգամ ինքն էր փոքր կտորներով օգտվում:
> 
> Բայց քրոջս անպատվելու պատճառով միանգամից մի մեծ կտոր գցեց բերանս:
> ...


Դու մի քիչ երևի չես ջոկում որ տարբեր ընտանիքներում էդ բռնություն ասվածը տարբեր մասշտաբների ա հասնում։ Ու եթե պատկերացնենք որ գոյություն ունի դրա 100 լվլ, քո պերեցը առաջինում ա։ Էդ մեկ։ Երկրորդն էլ քանի անգամ են հետդ զրուցել ու ինչպես են քեզ բացատրել, որ չես հասկացել։ Ասել են չի կարելի՞, քխ ա՞։ Եվ հետո մի տեսակ համարժեք չի պատիժը, չես գտնում։ Չեմ կարծում որ որևէ մի երեխա ծեծվել ա ասենք հոր գլխին քացով տալու համար։ Էս երկուս։ Մի հատ էլ պատկերացրա որ դու թույլ ես ու/կամ քեզ պաշտպանելու հնարավությունից զրկված, մեկը քեզնից 10 անգամ ուժեղ ու մեծ քեզ հայրական ապտակ ա հասցնում, դիցուկ թարս նայելու համար։ Դու դրանից ի՞նչ հետևություններ կանես։ Որ պետք չէ՞ր թարս նայել։
 Ես տենց դաստիարակություն տեսել եմ, մեր գյուղում կովերին էին տենց դաստիարակում։ Որ ասում էին չոշ, կամ գնա գոմը, չէր հասկանում, խփում էին որ գնա։ Կներես կոպիտ օրինակի համար, բայց գտնում եմ որ տեղին ա։ Ու նույնիսկ կովերի դեպքում էլ դա նոնսենս ա, անհիմն դաժանություն։

----------

Progart (09.11.2017), Quyr Qery (11.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2017), Վիշապ (10.11.2017), Տրիբուն (09.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դու մի քիչ երևի չես ջոկում որ տարբեր ընտանիքներում էդ բռնություն ասվածը տարբեր մասշտաբների ա հասնում։ Ու եթե պատկերացնենք որ գոյություն ունի դրա 100 լվլ, քո պերեցը առաջինում ա։ Էդ մեկ։ Երկրորդն էլ քանի անգամ են հետդ զրուցել ու ինչպես են քեզ բացատրել, որ չես հասկացել։ Ասել են չի կարելի՞, քխ ա՞։ Եվ հետո մի տեսակ համարժեք չի պատիժը, չես գտնում։ Չեմ կարծում որ որևէ մի երեխա ծեծվել ա ասենք հոր գլխին քացով տալու համար։ Էս երկուս։ Մի հատ էլ պատկերացրա որ դու թույլ ես ու/կամ քեզ պաշտպանելու հնարավությունից զրկված, մեկը քեզնից 10 անգամ ուժեղ ու մեծ քեզ հայրական ապտակ ա հասցնում, դիցուկ թարս նայելու համար։ Դու դրանից ի՞նչ հետևություններ կանես։ Որ պետք չէ՞ր թարս նայել։
>  Ես տենց դաստիարակություն տեսել եմ, մեր գյուղում կովերին էին տենց դաստիարակում։ Որ ասում էին չոշ, կամ գնա գոմը, չէր հասկանում, խփում էին որ գնա։ Կներես կոպիտ օրինակի համար, բայց գտնում եմ որ տեղին ա։ Ու նույնիսկ կովերի դեպքում էլ դա նոնսենս ա, անհիմն դաժանություն։


Պատկերացրու, որ ջոգում եմ:


Էլի եմ կրկնում` օրենքի նախագիծը չեմ ընթերցել, բայց լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես դա կարող է ավելի շատ օգնել, քան ներկայիս գործողները:

Ասենք, եթե հարևանի երեխուն մեկը ծեծի, իրեն ավելի մեղմ են պատժելու, քան սեփական երեխուն ծեծելու դեպքում, որովհետև առաջինը ընտանիքից դուրս էր?
Իսկ ինչա - հարևանի երեխուն կամ ընդհանրապես ծեծն ու դաժանությունը տուգանող/պատժող օրենքներ չկան, որ հատուկ <ընտանեկան բռնության> համարա պետք մշակել:

Իսկ եթե հարցը հանգումա ուղղիչ աշխատանքներին ու հոգեբանական միջամտություններին, էլի, ինչնա խանգարում հիմա դա անել առանց էդ օրենքի?
Այսինքն` ինչպես արդեն գրել եմ, ես ահագին կասկածում եմ, որ էս օրենքի ընդունումը ինչ որ բան կփոխի, եթե ձեռք չառնվեն այլ միջոցներ:

Ինչ վերաբերվումա քո թարս նայելու ու կովերի օրինակին, պիտի հորդորեմ քեզ մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ նախորդ գրառումները:

Կոնկրետ իմ գրառումներից մեկում ես գրել էի, որ դեմ եմ բռնություններին ընդհանրապես (լինեն ընտանիքի ներսում թե դրանից դուրս), բայց որոշ դեպքերում մահացու մեղք չեմ համարի <հայրական ապտակ>-ը:
Ինչպես ցույց տվեցին էդ գրառմանս արձագանքները, ու քոնն այդ թվում, իմ նշած <հայրական ապտակ>-ը ոմանց կողմից շփոթվել էր երեխային ռեժիմով ու առանց պատճառ ծեծի հետ (քո ասած` թարս նայելու համար):

Նախորդ գրառումս նպատակ ուներ պարզաբանելու, թե ինչ էի ես ի նկատի ունեցել <հայրական ապտակ> ասելով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էլի եմ կրկնում` օրենքի նախագիծը չեմ ընթերցել, բայց լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես դա կարող է ավելի շատ օգնել, քան ներկայիս գործողները:


Գործող օրենքով ոչ մեկ «հայրական ապտակի» համար գործ չի հարուցի «Հոդված 118. Ծեծը» կամ «Հոդված 119. Խոշտանգումը» հոդվածներով, 
քանի որ ավանդաբար «հայրական ապտակը» որպես ծեծ/խոշտանգում չի ընկալվում, իսկ էս օրենքի նախագծով արդեն մանրից կսկսի համարվել, էդ ա հիմնական տարբերությունը:

Հիմնական խնդիրն էն ա, որ ավանդաբար «դաստիարակչական նպատակներով», «սիրում ա, դրա համար ա ծեծում», «մեր ընտանիքի ներքին խնդիրն ա», «ամոթ ա, հարևանները չիմանան» ու նման այլ տիպի 
պատճառներով պրոբլեմը հայտնաբերելն ու լուծելը ահագին բարդ ա,  օրենքի առանձնացումը, բառացի ձևակերպումը, գումարած կանխարգելիչ միջոցառումները կօգնեն, որ էս խնդիրը պակասի:

Օրինակ Նահանգներում ամեն դպրոցական գիտի իր իրավունքները (հատուկ դասընթաց կա, որով սովորեցնում են թե օրենքները, թե իրավունքները, թե ռեփորթ անելը) ու դպրոցում կարող է «ծակվել» ծնողի կողմից ծեծվելու մասին, որի հետևանքները ահագին լուրջ են, առնվազն ոստիկանությունը ժամանում է տուն ծնողներին հարցաքննելու: Վատագույն դեպքում սպառնում է բանտարկություն ու կարող են զրկել ծնողական իրավունքից:
Ստեղ որ բժշկի ես գնում, հարցաթերթիկի մեջ հարց կա, թե արդյոք դու բռնության ես ենթարկվում քո ընտանիքի անդամի կողմից, մի հատ էլ բանավոր double-check են անում: 
Այսինքն մենակ օրենքի կետ ավելացնելը չի, կան նաև միջոցառումներ:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.11.2017), Progart (09.11.2017), Quyr Qery (11.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2017), Աթեիստ (09.11.2017), Տրիբուն (09.11.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընտանեկան բռնությունն այլ տեսակի բռնություններից տարբերվում ա նրանով, որ կրկնվում ա, ու հաճախ զոհը փախնելու տեղ չունի, ավելի խոցելի ա։ Իսկ ընդունվող օրենքը կանխարգելման ա ուղղված, ոչ թե մեղավորին պատժելու։ Այսինքն, եթե տվյալ ընտանիքում կա նախադեպ, օրենքի նպատակը փորձ անելն ա, որ էդ նախադեպը շարունակական չդառնա։ Մնացած սովորական օրենքները բռնության մասին ուղղված են զուտ պատժելու արդեն տեղի ունեցածը։

----------

Տրիբուն (09.11.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլի եմ կրկնում` օրենքի նախագիծը չեմ ընթերցել, բայց լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես դա կարող է ավելի շատ օգնել, քան ներկայիս գործողները:


Քանի որ կրկնում ես, ես էլ կրկնեմ  :Smile:   Սենց փաստարկներով կարելի ա ցանլացած օրենքի գոյության իրավունքը կասկածի տակ դնել։ Ասենք ինչի ա քրեական օրենսգրքով գողությունը պատժվում; մենք քրիստոնյա ադաթավոր ազգ ենք, Աստվածաշունչն էլ ասում ա․ մի՛ գողացիր։

----------

Վիշապ (10.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քանի որ կրկնում ես, ես էլ կրկնեմ   Սենց փաստարկներով կարելի ա ցանլացած օրենքի գոյության իրավունքը կասկածի տակ դնել։ Ասենք ինչի ա քրեական օրենսգրքով գողությունը պատժվում; մենք քրիստոնյա ադաթավոր ազգ ենք, Աստվածաշունչն էլ ասում ա․ մի՛ գողացիր։


Համեմատեցիր դու էլ )))
Ախպեր թող Հայաստանում բռնությունը վերանա, թող չուզողն էլ ես լինեմ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Պատկերացրու, որ ջոգում եմ:
> 
> 
> Էլի եմ կրկնում` օրենքի նախագիծը չեմ ընթերցել, բայց լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես դա կարող է ավելի շատ օգնել, քան ներկայիս գործողները:
> 
> Ասենք, եթե հարևանի երեխուն մեկը ծեծի, իրեն ավելի մեղմ են պատժելու, քան սեփական երեխուն ծեծելու դեպքում, որովհետև առաջինը ընտանիքից դուրս էր?
> Իսկ ինչա - հարևանի երեխուն կամ ընդհանրապես ծեծն ու դաժանությունը տուգանող/պատժող օրենքներ չկան, որ հատուկ <ընտանեկան բռնության> համարա պետք մշակել:
> 
> Իսկ եթե հարցը հանգումա ուղղիչ աշխատանքներին ու հոգեբանական միջամտություններին, էլի, ինչնա խանգարում հիմա դա անել առանց էդ օրենքի?
> ...


 Ոչ մեկն էլ մահացու մեղք չի համարում, բայց մեծամասնությունը համաձայն ա որ էդպիսի վերաբերմունքը պետք ա կանխարգելվի։ Քո գրառումը կոչված էր հակառակն ապացուցելու։ Կներես, բայց եթե դու քո հանդեպ կատարվածն ես էդ լոգիկայով ինքդ քեզ համար արդարացնում, բա սեփական նամանատիպ արարքներդ ինչպիսի ջանքով պետք ա արդարացնես։ Ու քանի դա մնում ա քո համար արդարացված, դու չես կարա դեմ լինես բռնությանը, ինչքան էլ ասես ես մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ և այլն։ Ու քանի քո նման հայորդիների գիտակցությունը չի փոխվել, դա կմնա ակտուալ խնդիր։ Իմ հարցերն էլ բուտաֆորիկ էին, կոչված քեզ մի քիչ ուրիշ ուղղությամբ մտածել տալու։ Եթե չես ուզում ինչպես ասեց իմ հաճախորդներից մեկը սրտակից զրույցից հետո ինձ, օվըշ վ պոմոշ ու այնքնան բարի գտնվեց որ թարգմանեց էլ, տո բիշ խրեն ս տաբոյ։

----------

Cassiopeia (11.11.2017), Life (10.11.2017), Progart (09.11.2017), Quyr Qery (11.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2017), Վիշապ (10.11.2017), Տրիբուն (09.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ոչ մեկն էլ մահացու մեղք չի համարում, բայց մեծամասնությունը համաձայն ա որ էդպիսի վերաբերմունքը պետք ա կանխարգելվի։ Քո գրառումը կոչված էր հակառակն ապացուցելու։ Կներես, բայց եթե դու քո հանդեպ կատարվածն ես էդ լոգիկայով ինքդ քեզ համար արդարացնում, բա սեփական նամանատիպ արարքներդ ինչպիսի ջանքով պետք ա արդարացնես։ Ու քանի դա մնում ա քո համար արդարացված, դու չես կարա դեմ լինես բռնությանը, ինչքան էլ ասես ես մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ և այլն։ Ու քանի քո նման հայորդիների գիտակցությունը չի փոխվել, դա կմնա ակտուալ խնդիր։ Իմ հարցերն էլ բուտաֆորիկ էին, կոչված քեզ մի քիչ ուրիշ ուղղությամբ մտածել տալու։ Եթե չես ուզում ինչպես ասեց իմ հաճախորդներից մեկը սրտակից զրույցից հետո ինձ, օվըշ վ պոմոշ ու այնքնան բարի գտնվեց որ թարգմանեց էլ, տո բիշ խրեն ս տաբոյ։


լավ լինես

----------


## Վիշապ

Ծնողի կողմից ծեծ ուտելը, դա ոռի բան ա (կներեք): Ես սա ասում եմ, որպես միջինից ցածր աստիճանի ծեծի ու դատաստանների միջոցով մեծացած մեկը (այսինքն, երբեմն ծեծ էի ուտում անգիտակցաբար պատճառած նյութական վնասների կամ էլ մանր խուլիգանության համար :Ճ): 
Երբ որ քեզ հարազատ ծնողդ ա չռփում, դու ընդհանրապես քեզ անպաշտպան ես զգում, վախը մտնում ա ջանդ ու դառնում ես կուռկուռի ձագ, մեղք ու հարիֆ, կամ էլ հակառակը՝ ագրեսիվ գազան, լիքը ծեծ կերած շան պես, որ շուրջ բոլոր ամեն շարժվող բան իրեն թշնամի ա համարում: 
Մի հատ կես վայրկեանանոց ծնողական ապտակից ստացած ստրեսը կարող է կես տարուց մինչև մի կյանք ձգել վերականգնվելու համար: 
Մանավանդ տպավորվող երեխաների մոտ կարող է անվերականգնելի էֆֆեկտ թողնել, հետագա կյանքի ու բնավորության վրա անրադարձող: 
Ես վստահ եմ, որ գրեթե բոլորը իրենց մանկության ժամանակ ստացած բռնությունը ավելի պայծառ են հիշում, քան թե մնացած ավելի դրական պահերը, ու դա արդեն խոսուն է:

----------

Arpine (12.11.2017), boooooooom (11.11.2017), Cassiopeia (11.11.2017), Life (10.11.2017), Progart (10.11.2017), Quyr Qery (11.11.2017), reminilo (11.11.2017), Աթեիստ (10.11.2017), Անվերնագիր (11.11.2017), Նաիրուհի (12.11.2017), Շինարար (10.11.2017), Տրիբուն (10.11.2017)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ես մանկուց ահավոր ներշնչվող էի ու տպավորվող:
Նենց բաներ եմ հիշում՝ փշաքաղվում եմ:
Վիշապի  ասած, երբ-որ ես հասկացա, տանը ինձ պաշտպանող չկա, դուրսը որ մի բան լինի, տանը դրսից բեթար ա, սկսեցի կոտրվել, ինքնամփոփ ու խելոք երեխա դառնալ: Հետո չգիտես ոնց միջիս գազանն արթնացավ 16 տարեկանից հետո, ու արդեն սաղին սկսեցի որպես թշնամի ընկալել, ու սաղից պաշտպանվել ամենաագրեսիվ ձևով:

Ու մեկ ա, սաղ կյանք չեմ հասկացել մարդկանց, որոնք թեկուզ մի ապտակը, կամ ֆիզկական մանր պատիժը արդարացրել են: Մի քիչ հղի չկա, կամ հղի ես, կամ չես: Կամ էտ անտեր ֆիզիկականը կիրառում ես, կամ չէ: Նույնիսկ մի անգամ խփածը, առավելապես կախված երեխայի ներաշխարհից, կարող է շատ մեծ հետք թողնի:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.11.2017), Progart (11.11.2017), reminilo (11.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (11.11.2017), Անվերնագիր (11.11.2017), Նաիրուհի (12.11.2017), Շինարար (12.11.2017), Տրիբուն (11.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Կարծում էի, թե էս թեմայում էլ ասելիք չունեմ, բայց մի հստակեցում էլ պիտի մտցնեմ:

Վիշապ, Quyr Qery և այլոք՝ ովքեր մանկությունից դառը հուշեր են պահպանել, ես ամենևին ցանկություն չունեյի ձեր վերքի վրա աղ լցնել:
Դաժանությունն ու ստորացումները երբեք չեմ արդարացրել, ոչ էլ պատրաստվում եմ:

Իմ ասածը վերաբերվում էր երես առած ու դժվար կառավարելի երեխեքի/պատանիների դաստիարակությանը:

Իհարկե ծնողը պետք է հարգանքով վերաբերվի իր երեխային: Բայց դա պիտի նաև փոխադարձ լինի:
ՈՒ, քանի դեռ երեխան չի հասել էն տարիքին, որ կարողանա ինքնուրույն քննել սեփական արարքներն ու ճիշտ որոշումներ կայացնել, նրան պիտի ուղղորդի ծնողը՝ ամեն բան սովորեցնելով, բացատրելով ու, հարկ եղած դեպքում, պարտադրելով ու ստիպելով:

Ի միջի այլոց՝ էդ «պարտադրել ու ստիպել»-ն անպայման չի, որ ֆիզիկական ուժով լինի, իսկ երեխային էլ միայն ֆիզիկական ուժով չի, որ հնարավոր է կոտրել ու կոմպլեքսավորել, այլ նաև սխալ հոգեբանական ճնշումներով:

Էս ամենը ընտանիքում ծեծին չի վերաբերվում, այլ տարրական դաստիարակությանը ու կարելի է հազար ու մի օրինակ բերել ու խորանալ:
Բայց, քանի որ էստեղ կան մարդիկ, ով (ռուսերեն մի լավ խոսք կա) выпендриваться լինելու սիրահար են, իսկ շատերն էլ հենվում են միայն իրենց ծնողների հետ շփման փորձի վրա՝ չունենալով սեփական երեխեքին դաստիարակելու փորձ, դրա համար երևի էսքանով սահմանափակվեմ՝ մեկ անգամ ևս շեշտելով, որ ցավում եմ նրանց համար, ովքեր երբևէ բախվել են դաժանության ու բռի ուժի:

----------


## laro

Իմ կյանքում կարար շատ ավելի վատ դասավորվեր  ամեն ինչ, եթե պապաս մեր հետ ապրեր։ Ծեծ կերել եմ, բայց էդքան շատ չէ։ Հիշում եմ, որ էդ պահին ատում էի մամայիս, ու ինքս ինձ խոստանում էի, որ ինչ էլ լինի ես երբեք իմ երեխային չեմ խփի։  Հիմնականում ես ու քուրս ծեծ էինք ուտում գիշերները անզուսպ ծիծաղելու համար։  Հիշում եմ, վերմակները մտցնում էինք բերաններս, որ հանկարծ ծիծաղի ձենը չգա։ Մի անգամ ապտակ եմ կերել շատ ուժեղ, որովհետև խանութում հերթ էր, իսկ ես ահագին ուշացել էի։ Ճանապահին տեսա մամայիս ինձ ընդառաջ եկող, ու առանց հարցնելու թե ուր էի, կերա իմ բաժինը։
  Ամենաանմեղ ծեծս երբեք չեմ մոռանա, լացս գալիս ա, որ հիշում եմ։ Մի 4-5 տարեկան կլինեի, էն ժամանակ հորական տատս գնում էր ուրիշի տուն հորս հետ խոսելու հեռախոսով, էդ օրը շատ խնդրեցի, որ ինձ էլ տանեն, լացելով խնդրում էի, որ կարոտել եմ հորս ու ուզում եմ հետը խոսել։ Տատս ինձ չտարավ, իսկ տատիս գնալուց հետո նեեենց ծեծ կերա, որ դրվագները էսքան տարի հետո էլ հիշում եմ։ ԻՍկ ես ընդհամենը ուզում էի իմ պապային ու չէի հասկանում ինչի եմ ծեծվում։ 
Հաջորդ անգամ փակել էին ինձ մութ տարածքում, որովհետև չէի հավաքել խաղալիքներս։ Անկյուն են շատ կանգնացրել, միշտ կանգնում էի Բոկայի հետ։ Բոկան խաղալիք էր, որը  ուղարկել էր պապաս ու դրա համար ես էդ խաղալիքն ամենաշատն էի սիրում,բաց կապույտ մեծ մկնիկ էր, կլետկաներով ու ռամաշկաներով շորով։ Ես իրեն էնքան էի սիրում, որ էս վերջերս մաման թափել էր ու ես էսքան տարի հետո նեղվել էի, որ ինքն էլ չկա։  Գրողը տանի, ես սրանք մոռացել էի վաղուց, հիշացրեցիք շատ բան։ 
 Հիմնականում հոգեբանական ճնշում էին գործադրում վրաս, որովհետև ես ուրախ ու գժոտ երեխա էի։ Մեր տանը միշտ տխուր էր, որովհետև մաման ինձ ու քրոջս մենակ էր պահում, մենակ էր աշխատում ու հոգնում էր շատ, բացի էդ էլ պապաս իր կողքին չէր ու էդ ամբողջի պտուղները ես ու քույրս ենք քաղել։ Ամեն անգամ երբ ուրախ էի, մաման ասում էր ինչիդ վրա ես ուրախանում, երանի քո հավեսին։ Ու միանգամից սաղ փչանում էր։ Ամենամեծ սպառնալիքն ու վախը իմ ու քրոջս համար էն էր, որ մաման ասում էր խելոք մնացեք, թե չէ կգնամ կկորչեմ ձեզնից, էլ մամա չեք ունենա։ 10 տարեկանից ես ինձից 5 տարի փոքր քրոջս էի պահում, երբ մաման հերթափոխով գործի էր։ Մնում էինք գիշերը տունը մենակ։ Ես իրոք մանկություն չեմ ունեցել, շատ շուտ հասկացա ամեն ինչ։ Ու հիշում եմ, որ քրոջս բաժին ծեծն էլ եմ ես կերել շատ ժամանակ, որովհետև իր արածները իմ վրա էի վերցնում, որ ես եմ արել, իրեն ուղարկում էի սենյակ ու ասում էի մնար էնքան, մինչև ամեն ինչ հանդարտվեր։  Էն ժամանակ ես իմ դժբախտությունները կապում էի հորս բացակայության հետ, մինչև մի անգամ երբ հերթական անգամ հայտնվեց, մեծ գրաֆինը գլխիս կողքով շպրտվեց մորս վրա ու ես ինչքան ուժ ունեի դուրս շպրտեցի իրեն տանից։ Էդ օրը կենսաբի պարապմունքի գնացի ամբողջ տետրս կարմիր կամպոտով ներկված, բայց նենց էի ինձ պահում, որ չէր զգացվում։ Կոկորդս էր լցվում արցունքներս, բայց ես ժպտում էի, որ բան չզգացվի։ Ու հասկացա, որ մի այլ կարգի ա բախտս բերել, որ հորս հետ չեմ ապրել։ Ես շատ շուտ եմ հասկացել, որ իմ ընտանիքը պահողը ես եմ լինելու ու փաստն էն ա, որ հիմա էդպես էլ կա։ Ես համ սովորում եմ Բժշկականում, համ աշխատում եմ, քիչ մի ինձ եմ պահում, մի բան էլ տունը ու քրոջս։ ՈՒ չեմ կարա չասեմ դա, որովհետև էնտեղից, որ ես եմ դուրս եկել, լիքը բանի եմ հասել իմ ուժերով։ Բժշկական էլ ընդունվել եմ բոլոր վերջույթներս մի կոշիկի մեջ խցկած ու զոռելով։ Ու մորս դեմ չարություն չեմ պահել, համենայն դեպս Էն մի երկու ծեծը որ կերել եմ ոչ մի բան են նրա դիմաց, ինչ ինքն իմ համար արել ա, իր վիճակն էն ժամանակ նախանձելի չի եղել, չեմ արդարացնում, բայց չեմ էլ դատում։  Հա իրոք իմ մակությունն ահավոր հետք ա թողել իմ վրա, շատ ամաչկոտ ու քաշված երեխա եմ եղել, լիքը կոմպլեքսներով։ Բայց միշտ իմացել եմ ինձ պաշտպանել ու ուժեղ  լինել։  Քրոնիկ սթրեսի մեջ եմ ապրել, բայց շրջապատումս, տանը, ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մեկ էդ չի զգացել։ Շատ ուրախ ու հումորով, լավ սովորող, իրոք շատ խելոք ու հասկացող երեխա եմ եղել։ Միշտ էլ իմացել եմ, որ եթե ուզում եմ առաջ գնամ, բացի ինձնից ոչ մեկ կողքիս չունեմ ու էդ առայժմ իմ մոտ ստացվում ա։ Ու նենց կանեմ որ անպայման քրոջս մոտ էլ ստացվի գոնե ֆինանսական կողմը իր հաջողության հասնելու կաշխատեմ ապահովել։ 
Սկսել էի հետևյալ նախատասությամբ․ " Ես բռնության ենթարկված մարդ ինձ չեմ համարում"։ Ջնջեցի էդ տողը․․․․

----------

Arpine (12.11.2017), boooooooom (11.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.11.2017), Progart (11.11.2017), Quyr Qery (13.11.2017), reminilo (11.11.2017), Smokie (18.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (12.11.2017), Tiger29 (11.11.2017), Աթեիստ (11.11.2017), Գաղթական (11.11.2017), Հարդ (11.11.2017), Նաիրուհի (12.11.2017), Նիկեա (11.11.2017), Շինարար (12.11.2017), Ուլուանա (12.11.2017), Վահե-91 (11.11.2017), Տրիբուն (11.11.2017)

----------


## Նիհիլիստ

Որ էրեխեքը, խոսկի ախպերները փոքր վախտ իրար տփում են, էտի ծեծ ընտանիքում ա համարվում?

----------


## Նիկեա

> Որ էրեխեքը, խոսկի ախպերները փոքր վախտ իրար տփում են, էտի ծեծ ընտանիքում ա համարվում?


Ես ու ախպերս փոքր վախտ իրար ամենաշատ ծեծած մարդկանցից ենք երևի։ Բայց տնեցիք մինչև հիմա չեն կարողանում ապացույցել, որ մենք երբևէ կռվել ենք, վիճել, նեղացած եղել իրարից։ Որովհետև փոքր էինք, խաղում էինք, ախպերս կարատեի էր գնում ու ինձ էլ սովորացնում էր իրա սովորածը, կեսից մոռանում էինք, որ մի քիչ առաջ մենք ընդմանեը խաղում էինք ու սկսում էինք իրար իրոք խփել։ Սենց կռիվներ էղել են կարծում եմ բոլորի մոտ էլ ու էդ ընտանեկան բռնություն չի։ բայց էն, որ շատ ընտանիքներում կարա օրինակ սենց իրավիճակ լինի։ Աղջիկը՝ 18 տարեկան Հայկուհին, այդ օրը տուն մտնի ժամը 10։30, օրինակ, առանց մի տարի առաջ ՄԵԾ ախպորը տեղյակ պահելու ու իրա սուրբ օրհնությունը ստանալու բնականաբար նրան կողջունեն՝  "ուր էիր, աղջի՜ " բացականչություններով ու դաստիարակչական ապտակներով, այ էս արդեն ընտանեկան բռնություն ա։

----------


## Նիհիլիստ

> Ես ու ախպերս փոքր վախտ իրար ամենաշատ ծեծած մարդկանցից ենք երևի։ Բայց տնեցիք մինչև հիմա չեն կարողանում ապացույցել, որ մենք երբևէ կռվել ենք, վիճել, նեղացած եղել իրարից։ Որովհետև փոքր էինք, խաղում էինք, ախպերս կարատեի էր գնում ու ինձ էլ սովորացնում էր իրա սովորածը, կեսից մոռանում էինք, որ մի քիչ առաջ մենք ընդմանեը խաղում էինք ու սկսում էինք իրար իրոք խփել։ Սենց կռիվներ էղել են կարծում եմ բոլորի մոտ էլ ու էդ ընտանեկան բռնություն չի։ բայց էն, որ շատ ընտանիքներում կարա օրինակ սենց իրավիճակ լինի։ Աղջիկը՝ 18 տարեկան Հայկուհին, այդ օրը տուն մտնի ժամը 10։30, օրինակ, առանց մի տարի առաջ ՄԵԾ ախպորը տեղյակ պահելու ու իրա սուրբ օրհնությունը ստանալու բնականաբար նրան կողջունեն՝  "ուր էիր, աղջի՜ " բացականչություններով ու դաստիարակչական ապտակներով, այ էս արդեն ընտանեկան բռնություն ա։


Հա բայց աղջիկն ա մեղավոր, որ թույլ ա տալիս, էդ կարծիքին չեք?

----------


## Նիկեա

> Հա բայց աղջիկն ա մեղավոր, որ թույլ ա տալիս, էդ կարծիքին չեք?


Ճիշտ ա, երբ քեզ փորձում են խփել կամ խփում են, դու որպես բանական արարած ու արժանապատվություն ունեցող մեկը, ոչ թե գառնուկ, պետք ա պաշտպանվես, թույլ չտաս որ քեզ բռնության ենթարկեն։ Բայց զոհ լինել չի նշանակում մեղավոր լինել։ Մեզ մոտ ընդունված ա զոհերին մեղավոր սարքել, որովհետև մեղավորներին պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու համար բավականաչափ քաջություն չունենք։

----------

Cassiopeia (18.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (18.11.2017), Աթեիստ (18.11.2017)

----------


## Նիկեա

Էս ընտանեկան բռնության թեմայով մի բան ասեմ։ Մի ժամանակ ինձ թվում էր, թե մարզերում էս խնդիրը ավելի տարածված ա, քան օրինակ, Երևանում։ Բայց էս վերջերս քան որ աշխատում եմ 12-18 տարեկանների հետ, լիքը բաներ եմ տեսնում ու լսում ու սովորաբար նենց բաներ, որ բերանս բաց ա մնում։ Ես հստակ վիճակագրություն չեմ անցկացրել, բայց բոլոր էն էրեխեքի հետ, որ խոսացել եմ, 10-ից 5-ը ենթարկվել ու հիմա էլ ենթարկվում ա ընտանեկան բռնության առանց էդ գիտակցելու։ Մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ իրականում ահագին վատ ա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (18.11.2017), Տրիբուն (19.11.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Օրենքի անունը փոխում են, դրել են ««Ընտանիքում բռնության կանխարգելման, ընտանիքում բռնության ենթարկված անձանց պաշտպանության և ընտանիքում համերաշխության վերականգնման մասին» ․․․ Մինչև կարդացի, շունչս կտրվեց։ Յանի ի՞նչ։ Հիմի ՀՀԿ-ական սուրբ ընտանիք, աչքի տակը կապուտ սուրբ կնիկ, ու սրբազնագույն երեխեք ունեցողները բավարվա՞ծ են լինելու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ընտանեկան բռնության թեմայով մի բան ասեմ։ Մի ժամանակ ինձ թվում էր, թե մարզերում էս խնդիրը ավելի տարածված ա, քան օրինակ, Երևանում։ Բայց էս վերջերս քան որ աշխատում եմ 12-18 տարեկանների հետ, լիքը բաներ եմ տեսնում ու լսում ու սովորաբար նենց բաներ, որ բերանս բաց ա մնում։ Ես հստակ վիճակագրություն չեմ անցկացրել, բայց բոլոր էն էրեխեքի հետ, որ խոսացել եմ, 10-ից 5-ը ենթարկվել ու հիմա էլ ենթարկվում ա ընտանեկան բռնության առանց էդ գիտակցելու։ Մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ իրականում ահագին վատ ա։


Նիկ, էստեղ որ հարցում բացեմ, ակումբցիների մեծ մասը, վստահ եմ, փոքր ժամանակ ենթարկվել են ընտանեկան բռնության։ Ես էլ եմ ենթարկվել։

----------

Progart (20.11.2017), Նիկեա (19.11.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Նենց էլ լուրջ-լուրջ քննարկում են  :Smile: 
Ծխելու դեմ պայքարն ի՞նչ եղավ, վե՞րջ։

Օրենքներով եվրոպական երկիր ենք։ Իրականում՝ Չեչնիա։

----------

Life (20.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (19.11.2017), Տրիբուն (19.11.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Австралийскую теннисистку Елену Докич годами избивал отец. Он был ее тренером — и потратил все, что она заработала*





> Сам Дамир Докич отказывается признавать свою вину. Когда в 2009 году Елена Докич впервые рассказала о побоях отца в интервью, Дамир Докич пришел в ярость и пригрозил взорвать машину австралийского посла в Сербии Клэр Биргин. У Докича обнаружили запасы оружия, после чего мужчину приговорили к 15 месяцам тюрьмы. Елена Докич говорит, что пыталась найти общий язык с отцом, но тот не готов взять на себя ответственность за совершенное насилие: «Я думаю, он не понимает, что делал. С ним очень тяжело найти компромисс. Или все так, как он скажет, или никак».



*Հղում*

----------


## anslov

Էս տեսանկյունից ինչ երջանիկ մարդիկ են եղել Մոցարտի ու Պագանինիի պապաները, որ էս բոլոր օրենքները իրանց ժամանակ չկար... 
Նույնը ընտանեական դեսպոտ /  :LOL:  /  Յոհան Սեբաստյան Բախը մասին կարելի ա ասել...
Նույնը Ֆրեդերիկ Շոպենի հայրը, նույնը Ռախմանինովի կոմպոզիտոր հայրը- հոգեբանական  դեսպոտիզմի մարմանցումներ են եղել / :LOL: /
..և այլն և այլն,,,

Ու հետաքրքիր ա, եթե իրանց էն ժամանակ բռնեին որպես ընտանեական բռնացողներ, քանի՞ հարճարեղ երաժիշտ-կոմոզիտոր կմնար աշխարհում:

եթե էտքան արդար են ու սկզբունքային լիբերասյոնները, ապա որպես բողոքի նշան պետք ա մինիմում Մոցարտ ու Պագանինի հրաժարվեն չլսեն   ու պիկետ անեն համերագսրահների դեմը /  :LOL:  /

Կորչի բռնության արդյունքում ծնված երաժշտությունը:
Եվ ոչ միայն երաժշտություն

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս տեսանկյունից ինչ երջանիկ մարդիկ են եղել Մոցարտի ու Պագանինիի պապաները, որ էս բոլոր օրենքները իրանց ժամանակ չկար... 
> Նույնը ընտանեական դեսպոտ /  /  Յոհան Սեբաստյան Բախը մասին կարելի ա ասել...
> Նույնը Ֆրեդերիկ Շոպենի հայրը, նույնը Ռախմանինովի կոմպոզիտոր հայրը- հոգեբանական  դեսպոտիզմի մարմանցումներ են եղել //
> ..և այլն և այլն,,,
> 
> Ու հետաքրքիր ա, եթե իրանց էն ժամանակ բռնեին որպես ընտանեական բռնացողներ, քանի՞ հարճարեղ երաժիշտ-կոմոզիտոր կմնար աշխարհում:
> 
> եթե էտքան արդար են ու սկզբունքային լիբերասյոնները, ապա որպես բողոքի նշան պետք ա մինիմում Մոցարտ ու Պագանինի հրաժարվեն չլսեն   ու պիկետ անեն համերագսրահների դեմը /  /
> 
> ...


Նախ, քանի որ ոչ բոլոր տփոց կերած երեխաներն են Բախ ու Մոցարտ դառնում, ապա հազիվ թե կարելի է պնդել, թե իրենց երաժշտությունը բռնության արդյունքում է ծնվել, դա մեկ…
Երկրորդ, էն որ խեղճ Բախը կամ Մոցարտը ծեծ են կերել, ապա ի՞նչ տրամաբանությամբ ա պետք իրենց երաժշտությունը բոյկոտել :Ճ

----------

LisBeth (21.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2017), Աթեիստ (21.11.2017), Արէա (21.11.2017), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2017), Նիկեա (21.11.2017), Շինարար (21.11.2017), Տրիբուն (21.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Գնդակահարել տեղում

----------

Gayl (07.01.2018), Աթեիստ (21.11.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս տեսանկյունից ինչ երջանիկ մարդիկ են եղել Մոցարտի ու Պագանինիի պապաները, որ էս բոլոր օրենքները իրանց ժամանակ չկար... 
> Նույնը ընտանեական դեսպոտ /  /  Յոհան Սեբաստյան Բախը մասին կարելի ա ասել...
> Նույնը Ֆրեդերիկ Շոպենի հայրը, նույնը Ռախմանինովի կոմպոզիտոր հայրը- հոգեբանական  դեսպոտիզմի մարմանցումներ են եղել //
> ..և այլն և այլն,,,
> 
> Ու հետաքրքիր ա, եթե իրանց էն ժամանակ բռնեին որպես ընտանեական բռնացողներ, քանի՞ հարճարեղ երաժիշտ-կոմոզիտոր կմնար աշխարհում:
> 
> եթե էտքան արդար են ու սկզբունքային լիբերասյոնները, ապա որպես բողոքի նշան պետք ա մինիմում Մոցարտ ու Պագանինի հրաժարվեն չլսեն   ու պիկետ անեն համերագսրահների դեմը /  /
> 
> ...


  Հա իրոք, ինչ տարօրինակ ա չէ, որ հարյուրից գոնե մեկը Մոցարտ ու Պագանինի չեն։ Թեկուզ հարյուր հազարից։ Կարո՞ղ ա երեխաներին լղկելը հաճար ստեղծելու արդյունավետ մեթոդ չի ու ինչպես նշեց Վիշապը, ոչ մեկ չի կարա պնդի թե հենց ծեծն ա իրանց տաղանդի գեներացման որոշիչ գործոնը։ Բարդ բան չի, ոնց որ։ Հասարակ ստատիստիկա ա։ 
  Կարող ա ես ինչ որ բան չեմ հասկանում ու մեր հարևան ալկաշի ձեռքը պետք ա սեղմեմ իր չարչարանքի համար, չէ որ ինքը ջանք չի խնայում երեխաներից հանճար սարքելու համար, իսկ էդ անշնորհակալները մեծանում ու նառկաման են դառնում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.11.2017), Progart (22.11.2017), Աթեիստ (22.11.2017), Բարեկամ (22.11.2017), Նիկեա (22.11.2017), Վահե-91 (22.11.2017), Տրիբուն (22.11.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Տղերքը խոսում են «հայրական ապտակ»-ից, իսկ աղջիկները վայ-վույ չի կարելի, անմարդկային ա ու անընդունելի: Հազար անգամ տեսել եմ ոնցա երիտասարդ մայրը ապտակում իր փոքր երեխային, ոնցա երեխայի վրա հիստերիկի պես գոռգռում: Կանայք շաաաատ ավեի դաժան դաստիարակներ են, քան տղամարդիկ (խոսքս չի վերաբերվում էն կենդանիներին ովքեր հարբած, ծակված մտնում են տուն ու բենզին են լցնում տան վրա, որ վառեն):
Մի անգամ էլ պրոսպեկտի վրա մի էրեխու վերջին պահին գրկել եմ, որ փողոցը չանցնի, դե իրա մաման հա հա հի հի ով էր զբաղված ընկերուհիների հետ ու չէր տեսնում, թե ոնց ա իրա տղեն ուզում փողոցն անցնել:

----------


## Life

Էն ովա հետ եկե... Gayl քո նոր տարինել շնորհավոր:

----------


## Gayl

> Էն ովա հետ եկե... Gayl քո նոր տարինել շնորհավոր:


Շան տարիա պտի հավատարիմ մնանք:ճճ
Մերսի Life, քո նոր տարին էլ շնորհավոր լինի:

----------


## ivy

Բանաստեղծություն՝ *դպրոցական դասագրքից*, Հայաստան, 21-րդ դար․

----------

Freeman (12.03.2021), Varzor (12.03.2021), Աթեիստ (11.03.2021)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բանաստեղծություն՝ *դպրոցական դասագրքից*, Հայաստան, 21-րդ դար․


 :Blink:  «Աղջի, կամաց»-ը վերջն էր:

Բայց հաստա՞տ դասագրքից ա: Ուղղակի հիշեցի, որ վերջին տարիներին պարբերաբար էս բնույթի բանաստեղծություններ են հայտնվում ֆեյսբուքում` իբր դասագրքից վերցված, ու, բնականաբար, մի շոկ, մի խայտառակություն, մեկ էլ հետո պարզվում ա, որ ինչ-որ մեկի կատակն էր. նման բանաստեղծություն բոլորովին էլ չկա դասագրքում: Մտածում եմ` կարող ա` սա էլ ա հերթական չար կատակը:

----------

Varzor (12.03.2021), Աթեիստ (11.03.2021)

----------


## ivy

> «Ազջի, կամաց»-ը վերջն էր:
> 
> Բայց հաստա՞տ դասագրքից ա: Ուղղակի հիշեցի, որ վերջրին տարիներին պարբերաբար էս բնույթի բանաստեղծություններ են հայտնվում ֆեյսբուքում` իբր դասագրքից վերցված, ու, բնականաբար, մի շոկ, մի խայտառակություն, մեկ էլ հետո պարզվում ա, որ ինչ-որ մեկի կատակն էր. նման բանաստեղծություն բոլորովին էլ չկա դասագրքում: Մտածում եմ` կարող ա` սա էլ ա հերթական չար կատակը:


Իմ աչքով չեմ տեսել, բայց ուղարկողն ասեց, որ դասագրքից էր:
Եթե նույնիսկ դասագքից էլ չլինի, տպագրված բանաստեղծություն է երեխաների համար:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ աչքով չեմ տեսել, բայց ուղարկողն ասեց, որ դասագրքից էր:
> Եթե նույնիսկ դասագքից էլ չլինի, տպագրված բանաստեղծություն է երեխաների համար:


Դե, հիմա ով գիրք տպագրելու ֆինանսական հնարավորություն ունի, տպագրում ա, հետևաբար զարմանալու չի. ըստ երևույթին, մարդն իր ընտանիքը կամ ընտանիքի իր պատկերացումներն ա նկարագրել: Կարևորը` նման բանաստեղծությունները դասագրքերում չհայտնվեն:

----------

erexa (13.03.2021), Varzor (12.03.2021), Աթեիստ (12.03.2021)

----------

